# HR2x and R22 0x0290 - Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-100 • HR20-700 • HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR22-200 • R22-100 • R22-200*

Release began 10/21/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143221

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143188

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver. Please continue to submit all examples of black or gray recordings: http://www.iamanedgecutter.com/Projects/BGRecordings and use the diagnostic reporting tool. DIRECTV is still focusing on eradicating them with our help.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a 10 month old Sony KDS-60A3000 that does support 1080p/24 yet when I selected 1080p from my HR20-700 setup menu it says that "Sorry, This TV does not support DirecTV's 1080p broadcast" Yes, I'm using the HDMI cable.

My HD DVD has been sending 1080p/24 for almost a year now. Wonder why DirecTV thinks this TV isn't worthy?

_A series features: Full HD 1080p, Motionflow™ 120Hz, BRAVIA Engine™ EX, 12-bit SXRD chip, x.v.Color™ capability, Deep Color (HDMI v1.3 option), 1080/24p input capable, PhotoTV HD_

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665153957


----------



## dbsking (Feb 26, 2008)

Just updated to 290, but found it can not support Sharp Aquos LC32D62U 32-Inch 1080p LCD HDTV, when I selected 1080p from my HR20-100 setup menu it says that "Sorry, This TV does not support DirecTV's 1080p broadcast". The Sharp LC32D62U does support 1080p when connected to HD DVD. Hope DirecTV can fix this issue soon.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

dbsking said:


> Just updated to 290, but found it can not support Sharp Aquos LC32D62U 32-Inch 1080p LCD HDTV, when I selected 1080p from my HR20-100 setup menu it says that "Sorry, This TV does not support DirecTV's 1080p broadcast". The Sharp LC32D62U does support 1080p when connected to HD DVD. Hope DirecTV can fix this issue soon.


Very likely the problem is the TV. The TV must support all the 1080p modes to truly be 1080p, including the 1080p24, the highest mode that DIRECTV can support in the HR2x. (And the only one that makes sense for their content, 24fps movies.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ardent (Aug 21, 2007)

My Sharp Aquos LC-52D62U is experiencing the "Sorry, This TV does not support DirecTV's 1080p broadcast" as well. When the TV is receiving 1080p, it says the signal is incompatible.

Just sharing for others.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My HR20s ended up working after a couple of tries at downloading for some of them, but my R22-200 appears "bricked." (I do hate to use that word.)

I have tried menu resets, red button resets, and forced the download a couple of times. I have unplugged the R22 for 15 minutes. Each time it resets, it looks like it is going to work--until the picture comes up. I cannot change channels, view playlist, or even check signal levels. It is stuck on a religious channel that is viewable, but the movement is choppy.

The 480p and 1080i LEDs are alternately flickering. 

None of my receivers are connected to a network.

Ideas, anyone?


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a Sony 60A3000 as well.

I was able to select 1080P successfully with my HR21-700 but my HR20-100 gave the "Sorry..." message.


----------



## Farsight (Jul 16, 2007)

HR21-200

Issue: Return of the 771.

The unit had frequently had brief 771 errors until version 0x255. In that version, the 771 was gone. in version 0x290, it has returned. At fairly predictable intervals (every 10-15 minutes), the reciever will experience a 771 error for an instant, just long enough to put an audio glitch (and sometimes a minor video glitch as well) into the data stream, and pop up the 771 error if watching live.

Since the error never occurs on tuner 1, never occurs back-to-back (there's -always- at least 10 minutes between glitches), never goes longer than 15 minutes before occurring again, and was fixed in 0x255, this seems to be a recurring software issue.

I'll be speaking to DirecTV tomorrow, as I have no intention of living with the 771s for months...


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

My Samsung LNT5271 updated with x0290
compatible with 1080p all is well there
however
watching regular HD channels this morning I see slights signs of motion studder
some video not as smooth as it had been prior to update

on another note
Stuart
I do not see the Misc. Options screen as you noted below.
My network is set up and running properly


----------



## capegator (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm running the latest CE and had the automatic reset yesterday and now cannot make the network connection. My 2 DVRs are selected in WMP and when I do the network connection on the HR20s they show an internet connection. When I go to connect now though I get an error on both (202). Do I try a RBR, or some other troubleshoot?


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a sony 50a2000 and so far its a no go!


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I think there's something wrong with the 1080P logic/software in these boxes. It looks like a lot of high end sets are getting "incompatible" messages. I have an inexpensive LG 50 series LCD set and it passed the 1080p compatibility test. I'm pretty sure it doesn't have 24 fps capability.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Two of my boxes did just fine. One had to be rebooted twice before it would work correctly. This one is normally set on 720p resolution and while the box seemed to respond to remote commands (the lights flashed) and it was putting out sound over RCA, I had no video. On teh first rebot, I got no sound and the reesolution lights were stuck on 480p, but the 720p light would blink every few seconds. After the second reboot, it seems fine now.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> can you get to menu from front panel? rerun sat setup if you can. you may need to temporarily hook up as component instead of hdmi.


Last night, at least part of the time, I could get to the menu, because I tried resetting from it. I will try to rerun the sat setup this afternoon, but it is already connected to component instead of HDMI.

EDIT: If this is any help, it looks like it successfully downloads 0290, but when I reboot and force a download, it downloads 0290 again. And I've never seen those LEDs flicker like this before.


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

Got home and the HR20-700 was dead. Would not start and was not recording the News Hour as scheduled. Did a RBR and everything started working. Left the room for a while and it was restarting. 

After restart I got the message about the update. Went to my shows to be recorded list and there was nothing. It deleted my scheduled recordings. Anyone else have the problem?


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

First issue --- Why the forced reset, and Why the prime time down load? People at DTV engineering must be drinking some sort of Coolaid. Having worked in network engineering, we never did this untill after 3 AM. Far as I am concerned DTV owes me a 2 hr credit.....

Second issue --- My HR20-700 updated no problem, My HR20-100 failed and I forced a reboot using the 02468 command. At this point it looked for updates, found 0290, but defaulted to 0245, this version loaded OK, then it asked to do the newest update 0290 once more, this time it worked. Seems the box is smart enough to reload the previous version. All is now happy, no loss of recorded material except for what I lost during the down load and reboots. I missed a couple of shows that I hope will rerun at some point.

Have not tested the 1080P ability yet.....In all not happy with the way this was done!


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

After update HDnet, BBCA, and ABCFHD were missing from my favorite list.


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok... so I haven't seen this issue yet... MY NETWORK IS NOT AVAILABLE WITH THIS "UPGRADE."

Press MENU: No photos, music, or other network "stuff" 
Press EXIT (on remote)
Press and hold "INFO" (on remote)
Check "system info"
HR20-700 Past Upgrade: 0x290 Yesterday 11:35pm
Scroll down to "Network"
My static IP is correct
Subnet Mask is correct... hell... all is correct BUT ---
STB Services Port has an exclamation point (!) inside a yellow triangle and N/A(301)
STATUS: -
Audio Services Port: -
Network: Connected
Internet: Connected

Right arrow to Network and press "Select"
Arrow down to Network Service and press Select
Config Type: Automatic and connect now _STARTING NETWORK SERVICE_
UNABLE TO START NETWORK SERVICE (301) EXIT OUT

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... I go to MENU and click ON DEMAND. Click on ALL
Click on 1905 Curb Appeal and add to queue.

GUESS WHAT... it's downloading!
Click on LIST (on remote) and play n 1905 Curb Appeal and yup... it's downloading!

ANY SUGGESTIONS to get the internal network running again?

NorfolkBRUH


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

jeffstra said:


> Got home and the HR20-700 was dead. Would not start and was not recording the News Hour as scheduled. Did a RBR and everything started working. Left the room for a while and it was restarting.
> 
> After restart I got the message about the update. Went to my shows to be recorded list and there was nothing. It deleted my scheduled recordings. Anyone else have the problem?


Yes. I had the exact same thing happen. And it REALLY ticked me off too since I didn't check until House was over and it had missed the recording. I unplugged it, waited, and replugged it, and it worked.

I called, and they said this had been happening a lot last night, which may have had something to do with why they hurried the software download to prime time.

On the flip side, all my annoying lack-of-response remote issues appear to have been resolved and I love the way the guide flips up and down so quickly.


----------



## dclarke (Sep 20, 2007)

after the download I am missing a good potion of my programming , channels just dont appear on the guide any longer


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

I posted the following in one of the "normal threads" but I've not received any comments or suggestions. So hopefully someone will reply on this thread:

My receiver upgraded to 0x290 last night (10:53 p.m.) while I was watching TV. It took about 20 minutes. Previously, any upgrades have occurred in the wee hours of the morning.

Anyway, the upgrade played havoc with many of my settings (screen format, audio, even the source setting on my plasma). Immediately, the volume level on my HD channels went way down, while the volume level on the SD channels went way up. This is completely opposite from the way the volume levels normally work. I've done everything I can to fix the problem, but have had no success. Anyone have any suggesions?


----------



## Bathel (Aug 18, 2007)

TreyS said:


> I have a 10 month old Sony KDS-60A3000 that does support 1080p/24 yet when I selected 1080p from my HR20-700 setup menu it says that "Sorry, This TV does not support DirecTV's 1080p broadcast" Yes, I'm using the HDMI cable.


I have a pioneer 6020 tv that is 1080p/24 connected to a Denon 4308 which is 1080p/24. I have the same issue, however when doing the test screen I just pused the infobutton during the blank screen while it was testing to force the 1080p.

The downloads from DTV work just fine. The receiver, TV and DTV box all indicate that they are showing 1080p.

If you force the 1080p using the info button during the test, make sure your TV and Receiver, if hooked up to a receiver, can support 1080p/24. *A lot of 1080p TV's are 1080p/60 and not 1080p/24*. DirecTV only supports 1080p/24 to my knowledge.


----------



## ErictheMidget (Oct 14, 2008)

jeffstra said:


> Got home and the HR20-700 was dead. Would not start and was not recording the News Hour as scheduled. Did a RBR and everything started working. Left the room for a while and it was restarting.
> 
> After restart I got the message about the update. Went to my shows to be recorded list and there was nothing. It deleted my scheduled recordings. Anyone else have the problem?


I had the same exact experience last night. I had to reboot my HR20 three times last night. Also, it canceled out the three shows that were set to record. Luckily for me, I was able to reschedule two of the three. The third is a show the wife likes, so no real loss to me.

As someone posted earlier, why did the update have to come during prime time? I thought they did all of the updates in the early morning hours when we are (at least most) are sleeping.

Not D* finest hour last night.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

It wiped out my favorites!!!!! Takes 30 mins to reprogram it... And they updated my box at 6:45pm....


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone else have the same issue with their network services?

Yesterday I was listening to music from my pc via my HR20-700. When I went into photos, music, videos I could see my networked pc/laptops. Today that option isn't even there!

Was this "upgrade" supposed to remove this functionality? If not then OOOOPS if so... then oh well.

NorfolkBruh


----------



## jcc703 (Dec 17, 2006)

I have an HR20-700 connected via HDMI 1.3a to a Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH for switching to our Mitsubishi WD-65732, also via HDMI. All can handle every 1080p that I've ever used; PS3, HD-DVD and the VSX's 1080p upscaling of 480i. 

This setup will not pass the HR20's 1080p test. Seems the "NEW 1080P !!" is more of a marketing gimmick than a technical reality.


----------



## wolfmark (Jan 25, 2008)

jcc703 said:


> I have an HR20-700 connected via HDMI 1.3a to a Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH for switching to our Mitsubishi WD-65732, also via HDMI. All can handle every 1080p that I've ever used; PS3, HD-DVD and the VSX's 1080p upscaling of 480i.
> 
> This setup will not pass the HR20's 1080p test. Seems the "NEW 1080P !!" is more of a marketing gimmick than a technical reality.


I was experiencing the same problem until, as suggested in an earlier post, I pressed the "INFO" button on the DTV remote _during_ the 1080p testing. I pressed it twice, and it now passes. I just wish channel 1080 was back now.


----------



## Razorback747 (Aug 24, 2008)

Turned unit on and had no video. The menus came up but there was a blank screen when playing a recording or watching live TV. RBR fixed it.

I have a repeating manual recording set for 10am to 12pm Sat on ch260. 
This is four separate 1/2hr shows recorded as one two hour block. I watched the first half on the HR10-250 and tried to FF to that point on the HR21-100 and it wouldn't let me. The FF would stop at the end of the first show and go to delete or keep. I tried to use skip to tick and anything else I could think of and it would not let me past the first half hour. I finally deleted to see if it deleted the first 1/2 hour and left the rest but it took the whole 2hr block.
Went back to my HR10-250.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

scrybigtv said:


> Anyway, the upgrade played havoc with many of my settings (screen format, audio, even the source setting on my plasma). Immediately, the volume level on my HD channels went way down, while the volume level on the SD channels went way up. This is completely opposite from the way the volume levels normally work. I've done everything I can to fix the problem, but have had no success.


same type issue on the HD channels:

For example i would always put the tv on sound level=22 for mike & mike on espn2 and it would be ok....now i have to go to 32.

I had dvrd star wars the clone wars and i watched it yesterday before the upgrade & i know i had it on 26.....i tried it today and had to put it all they way to 35 to get to the same volume level & its like this on both tvs so its not the tv setting....something definately changed !!

The spaciality of the sound area isnt as good as before as well on the HDs.

Others have posted this as well in other threads just not here.

i have an hr21-700.


----------



## PersistenceOfVision (Jun 5, 2008)

Posted this over here

We lost everything on our HR20-100S. Reset to factory default.
Was back up and recording House @ around 7:15pm CST and I also got the a part of The Shield later while I was spending the next few hours resetting our HR20 to how we wanted it.

Worst part was not being able to select all the shows we wanted Series Linked.... Due to the list still being populated


----------



## whereami (Mar 14, 2008)

TreyS said:


> I have a 10 month old Sony KDS-60A3000 that does support 1080p/24 yet when I selected 1080p from my HR20-700 setup menu it says that "Sorry, This TV does not support DirecTV's 1080p broadcast" Yes, I'm using the HDMI cable.
> 
> My HD DVD has been sending 1080p/24 for almost a year now. Wonder why DirecTV thinks this TV isn't worthy?
> 
> ...


I have the same set. One thing you might want to check is Motion Enhancer. Some old notes of mine:
Sony KDS-60A3000 1080P/24 correctly refreshed at 120HZ when Motion Enhancer is turned off. Worth a shot if it's not allowing you...


----------



## Old Guy (Aug 9, 2007)

whereami said:


> I have the same set. One thing you might want to check is Motion Enhancer. Some old notes of mine:
> Sony KDS-60A3000 1080P/24 correctly refreshed at 120HZ when Motion Enhancer is turned off. Worth a shot if it's not allowing you...


I also have this set. Turned off the Motion Enhancer.

Still getting the "This TV doesn't support..."


----------



## Old Guy (Aug 9, 2007)

wolfmark said:
 

> I was experiencing the same problem until, as suggested in an earlier post, I pressed the "INFO" button on the DTV remote _during_ the 1080p testing. I pressed it twice, and it now passes. I just wish channel 1080 was back now.


That worked. My KDS-60A3000 now has the 1080p box lit.


----------



## whereami (Mar 14, 2008)

That "INFO" button trick should be highlighted in some way.


----------



## LVKeith (Nov 13, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> same type issue on the HD channels:
> 
> For example i would always put the tv on sound level=22 for mike & mike on espn2 and it would be ok....now i have to go to 32.
> 
> ...


I also lost considerable volume level on all of the HD channels. Not so, on SD channels, so now when switching between HD and SD, I have to constantly adjust volume level. However, the D* ads inserted in the HD channels are nice and loud, like before.

So far I am very disappointed with this update and the manner it was handled. All I know is that prior to yesterday I had a DVR that was working just fine for me. Then I had my evening programming interrupted for an "update" which actually made things worse for me.

Keith


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

TreyS said:


> I have a 10 month old Sony KDS-60A3000 that does support 1080p/24 yet when I selected 1080p from my HR20-700 setup menu it says that "Sorry, This TV does not support DirecTV's 1080p broadcast" Yes, I'm using the HDMI cable.


I have the same set and had the same problem.

I don't know what fixed it, but it just "went away" one day.

Try power-cycling, resetting, rbr-ing the hr2x and see if that helps.

My setup is an HR22 directly to the 60A3000 via HDMI. I'd tried both the DTV cable and a HDMI 1.3a cable I purchased from monoprice.com... both had the same results until that one day (a couple or three CEs ago).

Cheers!


----------



## ryarber (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a Sony KDS 60A3000. I did the info button trick to enable 1080p playback on my set and it works fine. It does give me a black screen when I enable 1080p, but the 1080p content plays just fine.

Some issues I'm seeing...

I use EyeConnect from my Mac Pro as a media server. When I try to browse a long list of songs/artists/albums, as I work down the list, the DVR will lock up and require a RBR to get it going again. It works fine if you have a short list eg. a playlist with a few songs on it, but browsing my whole library of music is impossible. I can only get to about the J's or L's before the HR21 totally freezes.

It doesn't see my photos or videos, only the music. This may be an issue with EyeConnect. Are others able to see their photos with other software packages?


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

~Reposting info here from seperate thread I had made~

whenever I go into the setup menu and select "info & test" I get the scolling please bar and the system never responds again until I do a RBR or power down.

I do not know what os version I had previously for obvious reasons But it did it again last night after the 290 install.

HR20-100 w/ 750GB internal drive

I have waited as long as overnight to come back to the same screen. If I wait long enough the screen saver comes on but there is the program audio, but no way to change channels etc. I can press a button to get the SS so go away, but no other response from any buttons on the remote or front of DVR.

Once it came back to the setup menu's after 10 or so minutes but no info was in the area to the right and none of the setup options would do anything, but I was able to exit to programming.

I have had it networked in the past, but not currently as I moved recently.

I was not sure if I should post in the 290 thread since it happened also with whatever previous version I had, but I'll post this info there too.


----------



## hdthebest (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a Samsung LED DLP and when I selected 1080p it says " If you see this message that means your TV supports this resolution" So I am assuming all is Okay with my setup.


----------



## shackyc (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, the upgrade seems to have killed my DVR. Got the same black screen and no responses so I pulled the power, waited, and replugged the power into the unit. Everything came up fine and I even recorded a show (Fringe). Used the remote to turn it off and went to bed. Got up this morning and saw some strange lights on the front so I turned on the TV to see the DIRECTV Receiver Diagnostics. I've done several RBRs, power cycles, disconnecting cables and such and it will just say "Hello", "Almost There", "A Few More Seconds" and then the same diagnostics screen again. Called customer service and redownloading the software updates did not work so they are sending me a new unit. I have a backup on my old SD Tivo, but all my recordings will be gone with the new unit.


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

HR20-100 and HR21-100: Too much variation in volume level between HD and SD channels.
Remote and guide performance improved in HR20-100, still pitiful on HR21-100.
Oh and great timing for the "upgrade"

IMO there is too much attention being given to adding new receiver models, and new features, and not enough to fixing old continuous problems.
Seems like each new software version adds another bug but doesn't really fix anything.


----------



## McCoyRJ (May 21, 2007)

millertime said:


> I have a sony 50a2000 and so far its a no go!





wolfmark said:


> I was experiencing the same problem until, as suggested in an earlier post, I pressed the "INFO" button on the DTV remote _during_ the 1080p testing. I pressed it twice, and it now passes. I just wish channel 1080 was back now.


I have a Sony 50A2000 as well, and pressed the "INFO" button as Wolf said and it worked.  Thanks Wolf!

Now I wish I could test it somehow.


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

LVKeith said:


> I also lost considerable volume level on all of the HD channels. Not so, on SD channels, so now when switching between HD and SD, I have to constantly adjust volume level. However, the D* ads inserted in the HD channels are nice and loud, like before.
> 
> So far I am very disappointed with this update and the manner it was handled. All I know is that prior to yesterday I had a DVR that was working just fine for me. Then I had my evening programming interrupted for an "update" which actually made things worse for me.
> 
> Keith


Sounds like we're having the exact same issues, LVKeith. Other posters are reporting other problems, but it seems the audio issues are common to many of us since last night's software upgrade. Like you, my DVR was working fine until this latest "upgrade." If things don't improve soon, I'd be in favor of going back to the previous software.

To LVKeith and dcowboy: My receiver is a HR21-700. What model is yours?


----------



## johnps (Oct 26, 2007)

McCoyRJ said:


> I have a Sony 50A2000 as well, and pressed the "INFO" button as Wolf said and it worked.  Thanks Wolf!
> 
> Now I wish I could test it somehow.


I have a Sony KDS-R60XBR2 which supports 1080/60 P but not 1080/24 P. I kept getting the resolution not supported message after several attempts. I believe that the Sony 50A2000 is also not supported with 1080/24 P. I would be interested to know if this upgrade will support a 1080/60 P resolution.

I have also had a significant drop in volume level after this upgrade.


----------



## satcomranger (Aug 9, 2007)

There is a new field in the network setup called Network Services. It is probably for Directv to PC. My config type on the HR20 is automatic and it looks like it opens some ports on my router. I took a look at my router and sure enuf I now have some ports open on my router that werent there before. Look at ur router it may be in the UPNP area if you have it enabled.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

scrybigtv said:


> To LVKeith and dcowboy: My receiver is a HR21-700. What model is yours?


yes same.


----------



## sailjr (Jan 30, 2007)

After downloading it no longer recognizes my esata drive despite numerous tries using RBR.

Did they drop this feature?


----------



## chuck1996 (Jun 28, 2007)

All day my HR22-100 has been starting the download process, hanging for about 20 mins, then resetting. After about a half hr, the download attempt begins again.
Finally called cust support, and was told that they are aware of the situation, and it seems to be mainly affecting the east coast and central states.
The rep suggested not trying to do the download until tomorrow when they (hopefully) will work out the problems. Not so easy, since you would have to be sitting there, watching, to choose the "download later" choice. What I think works, however, is setting up any recording. It seems that it will not attempt a download if a recording is in process. So I guess I may just set up the DVR to keep recording anything overnight, just to keep it busy.


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

Bathel said:


> I have a pioneer 6020 tv that is 1080p/24 connected to a Denon 4308 which is 1080p/24. I have the same issue, however when doing the test screen I just pused the infobutton during the blank screen while it was testing to force the 1080p.
> 
> The downloads from DTV work just fine. The receiver, TV and DTV box all indicate that they are showing 1080p.
> 
> If you force the 1080p using the info button during the test, make sure your TV and Receiver, if hooked up to a receiver, can support 1080p/24. *A lot of 1080p TV's are 1080p/60 and not 1080p/24*. DirecTV only supports 1080p/24 to my knowledge.


THANKS!!!

I pressed the INFO button during the 1080p test and it was successful with my HR20-700 connected to my Sony KDS-60A3000.

Looks like DirecTV needs to sort out some issues on their end!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

After this update, the Prioritizer on my HR21-700 was wiped clean.


----------



## ardent (Aug 21, 2007)

TreyS said:


> THANKS!!!
> 
> I pressed the INFO button during the 1080p test and it was successful with my HR20-700 connected to my Sony KDS-60A3000.
> 
> Looks like DirecTV needs to sort out some issues on their end!


I tried this technique and it did immediately start showing on my Sharp Aquos, but the Aquos still reported it at 1080i.

I decided its probably not worth leaving DirecTV in 1080p if the TV is interpreting it in 1080i. What would be a way to detect if the Aquos is misreporting it and the 1080p setting is worthwhile?

Thanks


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

ardent said:


> I tried this technique and it did immediately start showing on my Sharp Aquos, but the Aquos still reported it at 1080i.
> 
> I decided its probably not worth leaving DirecTV in 1080p if the TV is interpreting it in 1080i. What would be a way to detect if the Aquos is misreporting it and the 1080p setting is worthwhile?
> 
> Thanks


Sharp was late to the 1080p/24 game. Changes are your Aquos doesn't do 1080p/24. Mine was the top of the line in its size last year (LC-52D92U) and does 120Hz and it doesn't do it.

The good news is that 120Hz Sharps do 5:5 pulldown from 1080i/60 movie (24fps) content to judder-free 24fps if you have cinemotion on. So you probably would do better to stay in 1080i and leave 1080p off.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

This AM one of the HR20's was reporting 771 errors. Problem was cleared by doing RBR. The unit was put into standby last night tuned to VS HD. This Am when turned on was seeing the 771 errors.


----------



## hdthebest (Sep 10, 2007)

If I select 1080p and it says" If you see this message your TV supports this resolution" does that mean my TV supports 1080p? I have an LED DLP that does 1080p but not sure if it has 1080p24


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

HR20-700, I think I am on 0x0290, can't tell for sure...

Hit Menu, System Setup, Info & Test, no information is shown, just a blank blue box. Same with test network connection choice. Repeatable. Have done about 6 RBR's in the last two days.


----------



## jpcothrenjr (Apr 4, 2007)

sailjr said:


> After downloading it no longer recognizes my esata drive despite numerous tries using RBR.
> 
> Did they drop this feature?


I had to unplug my esata drive then plug it back in then reboot


----------



## spriebe (May 26, 2007)

bpratt said:


> No, both of mine still work.


Bpratt,

One of my HR20's also lost connection to esata drive after 290 upgrade.

To get it to reconnect I powered down HR20, powered down esata drive.
Reconnected power to esata drive, then powered up HR20 and this time esata drive was back online.

Just to be clear by 'powered down' I mean I unplugged power cord from units.

C-ya,

Scott


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I was scanning the On Demand list to see if I could find a 1080p show to view. I hit enter on one of the shows so I could see a description of it and was ask the question: Do you want to purchase the show. I moved to the "No" answer and hit enter. The show immediately started to play. I guess No means Yes and I will be billed for something I didn't want to see.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I have a HR21-700 and got the update last night as well. I have a older Hitachi RPTV from 2004. Does anyone else see pixelization on FXHD? It only happens sometimes. But when it does, it is bad ... usually taking up the bottom part of the screen (lower half) and only lasts a few seconds... This didn't occur before the update.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

Screen Saver is popping up on live and recorded TV every 6 min. Very annoying.


----------



## HereticPB (Sep 19, 2008)

Samsung LN-T5265F Supports 1080p24. When I did it on mine it says it supports it. I have yet to see any 1080p content from DTV. I hear it is for PPV and I also hear its for DOD HD but I'm not sure what is in 1080p really.

After the update my prioritizer was there but nothing listing to record. I hate how the DOD dumps when you do reprogram of the box.

Other than the above the menus seem to react quicker and the guide at first was really fast but after using for a little bit it slowed back down. DTV still needs to improve the RF remotes speed in menus though.

Otherwise no problems so far.


----------



## Fezmid (Jul 19, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> After this update, the Prioritizer on my HR21-700 was wiped clean.


Consider yourself lucky. I lost everything in the prioritzer AND all of my recorded shows on one of the DVRs.... 

The second DVR was fine. Go figure.

That leads me to my next issue -- trying to use DirecTV2PC. I was able to install and activate just fine. I went to the DVR and said "Connect Now" so that it can talk to the Internet (for VOD). I load the PC app, it finds both of my DVRs just fine, I can connect and scroll through the "Playlist" just fine, but when I try playing a recording I get the following error:

"DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the server. The protected content cannot be played back at this time."

Anyone know what that means? I've tried both SD and HD content on both of my DVRs, and I get the same message...


----------



## shackyc (Oct 22, 2008)

Fezmid said:


> Consider yourself lucky. I lost everything in the prioritzer AND all of my recorded shows on one of the DVRs....
> 
> The second DVR was fine. Go figure.


Consider yourself lucky. I lost the entire DVR so no prioritizer, all shows inaccessible, and no DVR for 3-5 days. When I get my replacement unit, I can begin rebuilding, but until then, the family is missing shows from here until the weekend.


----------



## whereami (Mar 14, 2008)

Bathel said:


> I have a pioneer 6020 tv that is 1080p/24 connected to a Denon 4308 which is 1080p/24. I have the same issue, however when doing the test screen I just pused the infobutton during the blank screen while it was testing to force the 1080p.
> 
> The downloads from DTV work just fine. The receiver, TV and DTV box all indicate that they are showing 1080p.
> 
> If you force the 1080p using the info button during the test, make sure your TV and Receiver, if hooked up to a receiver, can support 1080p/24. *A lot of 1080p TV's are 1080p/60 and not 1080p/24*. DirecTV only supports 1080p/24 to my knowledge.


Yeh, that indeed worked, so cool. Just wanna see it now. Thanks.


----------



## Rhythmx (Aug 25, 2006)

The 1080p setting is only valid for channels that broadcast 1080p/24. If you select this setting and are watching regular channels it outputs 1080i, or whatever you select, correct.


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm experiencing a lip sync issue with Knight Rider currently. Got the update last night, which screwed by my recording of House, which REALLY pissed me off.


----------



## Woodie1 (Nov 10, 2007)

I watched Old Christine on CBS OTA. I have been receiving an annoying random pop in the surround sound system. It was very bad during that show but has gotten better during Gary Unmarried. Is this a common problem?? Is there anything that can be done to correct it?


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

whereami said:


> Oh yeah...one question, and possibly a dumb one...where's the 1080p programming?


I'm wondering the same thing. I looked at the On Demand movies and most if not all of them are pay channels that I don't have.

I did put a movie in my queue and it was only 1080i.

How can I test to see if I receive 1080p movies? Where are they?


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

Good news. I seem to have cured my problems described here and here . Ever since 10/21 I have been having to to frequent RBRs, was getting a blank Info & Test screen and annoying screen saver pop ups every 6 min.

I forced a download and got 0x0290 (not sure if that's what I had, though likely)

So far, so good.


----------



## leadout_kv (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry but I can't find the clear instructions for forcing 1080p mode. Would someone mind listing the instructions again?

Thanks


----------



## kruegs (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone know what the Diagnostic "Completion Code" is under this new SW? It shows up in the Info/Test screen. I have never seen that in older releases.


----------



## DGF9600 (Jun 4, 2007)

McCoyRJ said:


> I have a Sony 50A2000 as well, and pressed the "INFO" button as Wolf said and it worked.  Thanks Wolf!
> 
> Now I wish I could test it somehow.


I have the KDS50A2000 as well and checked the compatibility of the 1080P/24 against a Sony chat representative. He said the 50A2000 does not support the 1080P/24. I have also forced the 1080P setting through a suggestion to reset the satellite settings, (rather than the info button option). We may not truly know until 1080P content in available from Directv. Any additional thoughts?


----------



## skimmilk (Jan 12, 2008)

This version has already crashed on me. Yesterday, my HR21-700 was completely stuck. A RBR forced the download of x0290. Then today, the HR21 would respond to menu, record, show guide, etc. but not actually show/record any content.

The new Tivo can't come soon enough. I am so sick of this.


----------



## 24Flames (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's a new one I've yet seen (or maybe it's been reported and I just missed it?). I went to my playlist tonight and watched shows for the first time since new software download last night. Watched two shows I recorded this past Sunday night, one HD & one SD. Both of these shows were somehow corrupted.

By corrupted I mean that at various times during playback, the video would suddenly skip ahead 3-5 minutes. No matter whether I was watching the video at normal speed, rewinding at any speed or fast forwarding at any speed, when I hit certain random points the video would just skip. At first I thought it was only happening at the tick marks, but that theory proved wrong.

Then at the end of each hour long show, it stopped at 57 minutes and gave me the keep or delete message. Again, no matter what button I tried, I couldn't get past the 57 minute mark of the show....even though the bar at the bottom showed I still had three minutes of recording. 

So now I'm wondering just how many of the shows on my to do list, recorded prior to 0x290, will be corrupted like this? It's no fun to miss 3-5 minutes of your hour long show two or three times during the play back.....then miss out on the three final minutes of the show.


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

Dittto. HDnet, HDNet movies, ABC Family and a couple of others were missing from my favorites list (easy to restore by editing the list.) Also, HD net, Universal HD and a couple of others re-appeared in the 80s, and I had deleted them back when the MPEG 4 versions first were added up in the 300s


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Just to update, I got my R22-200 working last night.

I "reset everything" a couple of times and tried to format the hard drive. I don't think I got it to format, but it is working now, so all is good.

I did lose the recordings but they were all either movies or classic TV shows so they'll be back on.

Thanks to all for the advice!


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

DGF9600 said:


> I have the KDS50A2000 as well and checked the compatibility of the 1080P/24 against a Sony chat representative. He said the 50A2000 does not support the 1080P/24. I have also forced the 1080P setting through a suggestion to reset the satellite settings, (rather than the info button option). We may not truly know until 1080P content in available from Directv. Any additional thoughts?


I also forced it in my 50A2000 and it accepted it. We will wait and see I guess


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Still seeing PPI(yes had it long enough to name it) Previous Program Information on my R22-100.At the start of a program select Info/More Info/Done for 5 seconds the Previous Program Information is displayed then it corrects itself to the program your watching information.

Solution: Delete Done in the More Info display,because when you tell it your done the program info display reappears causing this issue.There is no issue with Watch Now.


----------



## idoco (Jul 14, 2007)

HR21-100. Software download occurred 10/21 and went fine. However since the download one tuner is completely gone (no signal) and the second tuner is getting the 771 (searching for signal) intermittently. The standard receivers I have in the house are having no problems with signals.

Did the usual RBR, swapping BBC's, cables, etc. No luck. Plan to give DTV a call but that will have to wait till I can find the two hours to play "troubleshoot detective" with their tech support.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, I've cleaned this thread out a little bit. 

Please keep this thread to issues only, and please, post your full model number (for example, HR20-100) in every post.


----------



## benn5325 (Mar 16, 2004)

I have a HR21-100 connected via HDMI to a Shard Aquos in the basement, it says all fine and dandy for the 1080P
I have a HR20-700 connected via HDMI to exactly the same model Sharp in the bedroom and it tells me my TV doesn't support the 1080P


----------



## etoh (Sep 6, 2007)

Farsight said:


> HR21-200
> 
> Issue: Return of the 771.
> 
> ...


I am now getting 771's on Tuner 2 only. Took a look at my signal strengths and every other one is 0 on Tuner 2 but fine on Tuner 1. Never had a problem before, so this is definately due to new update to DVR. Matter of fact some of the channels that get 771's now worked fine on Monday so I KNOW its the update.

This is on an HR20-100b that has never had 771 issues in the past.

EtOH


----------



## benn5325 (Mar 16, 2004)

benn5325 said:


> I have a HR21-100 connected via HDMI to a Shard Aquos in the basement, it says all fine and dandy for the 1080P
> I have a HR20-700 connected via HDMI to exactly the same model Sharp in the bedroom and it tells me my TV doesn't support the 1080P


To add to this. I have another HR20-700 in the family room.
Not sure if this is related to the update or not, but the Bedroom and Family room are networked and can be seen on the network. In the menu options.
The Bedroom rcvr shows the option for Photos, video etc, but the family room doesn't have that option.
All rcvrs did get the update on Tuesday.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

My lovely little 20" LG LCD set "passed" the 1080p test, it is 720p native I think, but my 50" Panny 1080p plasma did not pass the test.

Correction, my 20" LG is 20LS7D, native 1366X768p not 720p, the manual does say it supports 1080p, HDMI with HDCP, nothing said about HDMI refresh rate but the component input can handle 1080p at 24Hz, 30Hz, 59.94Hz and 60Hz.

I guess that means the HDMI can also handle 1080p at 24Hz, or is this why it passed the test?


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Model: HR20-700

While using Mediashare+Mediatomb to listen to music, scrolling down the album list caused the receiver to stop responding to remote and front panel input. The current channel was continuing playing in the window for a while then it froze. Had to RBR.
Report sent after reboot.


----------



## Ohm (Oct 19, 2008)

No luck with the 1080p detection with my Sony KDL-52XBR4 and HR-22. My setup is a direct connection with HDMI cable from the DVR to the TV.

I did check another site to verify that my TV would do the 1080p/24 and it does seem to support the format. If I do select the info during the detection it comes back saying it is supported but only if I select the info button on a black screen. At one point during the detection process my TV flashed that it was displaying 1080p/24 but quickly went back to a black screen and 1080i.

I have tried the detection with "Native" on and off and still have no luck. I also did a few resets on the DVR and also verified that the software is 0x290 10/21 @ 11:39pm.

I just had the service installed last week and the DVR unit is new. Anyone else have any suggestions?

Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## billbillw (Aug 19, 2006)

After loading, both of my HR20-100 units would not tune my OTA locals. It gave me Error 750. Had to reboot one unit twice to get things back to normal. Other unit only required one reboot. 

In addition, I am finding that the HR20-100 will not allow selection of 1080p even though my Sony KDS-55A3000 is fully compliant to 1080p/24 and 1080p/60.


----------



## fhedrick (Sep 18, 2007)

No luck here either with 1080p detection. This software upgrade needs more work. After all units froze yesterday morning, two had to be restarted manually while one reset automatically. Everything was automatic with the afternoon software upgrade.


----------



## sailjr (Jan 30, 2007)

spriebe said:


> Bpratt,
> 
> One of my HR20's also lost connection to esata drive after 290 upgrade.
> 
> ...


Thank you, powering down the esata drive and reconnecting it first did the trick!


----------



## Nuance (Nov 30, 2007)

Has there been a resolution for the update causing a quieter HD viewing volume? It's really getting on my nerves.

I always thought there was a setting on the HR-21's to adjust recording and viewing volume...wasn't there?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is no option for setting record volume. 

Folks, our friends at DIRECTV are aware that some of you are noticing lower volume. However, unless you can report in on specific recordings, I ask that you not post about it in the issues thread.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There is no option for setting record volume.
> 
> Folks, our friends at DIRECTV are aware that some of you are noticing lower volume. However, unless you can report in on specific recordings, I ask that you not post about it in the issues thread.


House from 10/21/08.


----------



## Farsight (Jul 16, 2007)

Issue: Pressing PLAY while fast-forwarding no longer jumps back a few seconds to account for response time.

HR21-200 0x290

When watching a recording and fast-forwarding, the unit has always rewound a few seconds when pressing play. This is no longer the case. Pressing PLAY now resumes at the exact spot the fast-forwarding is at, meaning that I always have to rewind a few seconds, then watch a few seconds of what I fast-forwarded through, to get to the place I was actually trying to watch.


----------



## robnaud (Jan 14, 2007)

TreyS said:


> THANKS!!!
> 
> I pressed the INFO button during the 1080p test and it was successful with my HR20-700 connected to my Sony KDS-60A3000.
> 
> Looks like DirecTV needs to sort out some issues on their end!


I too had to push info during the black screen. However, it does not seem to upconvert to 1080p like it does to 1080i. I never saw an answer on where to find some 1080p content...


----------



## easton (Feb 16, 2005)

I am on the current national release, and 3 times in the last 10 minutes it has automatically changed the channel from an XM station that I was listening to, to channel 9980. This channel appears to be a PPV channel. I can see choppy video, and there is no audio. It also has been randomly popping up the screensaver and cutting audio. Very annoying considering this is the only box I have been installing in the 6 figure entertainment systems for my very demanding clients!


----------



## easton (Feb 16, 2005)

Ok, so I just changed it back to XM, as soon as I exited the info screen and it went to screensaver, the sound went off (using optical connection). Crap, as I am typing this, it just changed to 9980 again! Pushing previous channel then takes me back to 249 (which I was watching earlier) the next press takes me back to XM.


----------



## Bitgod (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is an "issue" or "feature", but has anyone else noticed the volume levels from the HDMI to be lower since the update? I'm noticing now that I'm having to increase the volume more. Like ( and this will not make a tone of sense cuz it's all relative, it just shows I'm not talking about going up a notch or two) in the past my TV volume would be at say 13 or 14 on it's scale, and now I'm going to 24. ... Gosh, I hope it's the DVR and not my hearing. 

edit: NM, I ran across the thread asking the same thing. Well on the plus side, I has having a lot of 771s in the week or two before the first forced restart, I don't think I've had one since then.


----------



## FredZ (Aug 22, 2007)

Everything that my HR21-700 has recorded since downloading 290 has been "Instant Keep or Delete". A reboot seems to have fixed it and it is now successfully recording stuff. If I look in the history for those shows that it tried to record on Wed and Thurs: they all have the message that "the recording was cancelled due to an unexpected error (2003)." During the times that these shows were supposed to be recording, the red light was on and the "live" screen showed the programs that it was supposed to be recording. However, when I went back to watch from the list, they were IKD.


----------



## jpprice (Oct 4, 2005)

24Flames said:


> Here's a new one I've yet seen (or maybe it's been reported and I just missed it?). I went to my playlist tonight and watched shows for the first time since new software download last night. Watched two shows I recorded this past Sunday night, one HD & one SD. Both of these shows were somehow corrupted.
> 
> By corrupted I mean that at various times during playback, the video would suddenly skip ahead 3-5 minutes. No matter whether I was watching the video at normal speed, rewinding at any speed or fast forwarding at any speed, when I hit certain random points the video would just skip. At first I thought it was only happening at the tick marks, but that theory proved wrong.
> 
> ...


I'm having a very similar issue. My playbacks will pause for 20 seconds or more and the DVR will not respond to commands. I also get the skip ahead problem but for a shorter period of time. This started after the upgrade.

I did get an unsolicited recorded phone call from DirecTV apologizing for any trouble I had on Tuesday.
Don't phone me, fix it.


----------



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

FredZ said:


> Everything that my HR21-700 has recorded since downloading 290 has been "Instant Keep or Delete". A reboot seems to have fixed it and it is now successfully recording stuff. If I look in the history for those shows that it tried to record on Wed and Thurs: they all have the message that "the recording was cancelled due to an unexpected error (2003)." During the times that these shows were supposed to be recording, the red light was on and the "live" screen showed the programs that it was supposed to be recording. However, when I went back to watch from the list, they were IKD.


I had this same thing happen to me last night with a HR20-100 - This morning everything is O.K. without a reboot


----------



## Marwood (Nov 18, 2006)

I have lost all audio output from the receiver through the HDMI cable. My coax distribution system still has sound. I have an HR20. Last night it sporadically pushed out audio. I have done a rbr. Directv told me it has nothing to do with the software release. I don't buy it. Told me I have to use component cable. I was furious. Any one else had HDMI audio problems. (It is not just that sound is low, there is no sound at all - I can tell because my headphone light is not green which indicates sound)


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Getting alot of video and audio breakups on all channels. Approx every 6 sec. It is in the recording as when I back up and replay they are all the same. This started when we got the new update. HR 20 - 700. RBR does not help. I have noticed that OTA live has no problems and sat live has no problems. It is only when sat is recorded that all channels from the bird are garbled both video and audio. I am going to double tape both OTA and satalite at noon to see if there is any dif. CSR says I have to reformat the hard drive. Wife won't do that until we have watched about 70 hours of recorded stuff.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

FredZ said:


> Everything that my HR21-700 has recorded since downloading 290 has been "Instant Keep or Delete". A reboot seems to have fixed it and it is now successfully recording stuff. If I look in the history for those shows that it tried to record on Wed and Thurs: they all have the message that "the recording was cancelled due to an unexpected error (2003)." During the times that these shows were supposed to be recording, the red light was on and the "live" screen showed the programs that it was supposed to be recording. However, when I went back to watch from the list, they were IKD.


I've seen a few IKD's (instant Keep/Deletes) myself. When I looked at the program's INFO, they showed as "0 Minute Partials". I suspect that softpad has something to do with this, because the timing of the pre-recording "preparation" may need to be tweaked, since there now is an add'l pre-flight check required... can this recording start earlier or end later without causing a conflict?

What could be happening is that the identification of the proper "content ID" may now not be taking place until the recording has actually started, and if the expected show ID and the actual show ID don't match up, the recording is being "killed" later than it would have been pre-softpad, and after it has already started.

Just a theory. /steve


----------



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

HR21-700
Issue:Since the update all HD Channels the volume level is lower.Some of them the SD duplicate channel the volume level is either higher than the HD one or the same (ESPN&FNC)are 2 i have noticed it being like that.


----------



## bigdogmark (Oct 23, 2007)

Hr21-700 
Since the update on Tuesday, I am having seperate video and audio dropouts lasting for a couple seconds each. This was not happening anytime prior to the update


----------



## fx35nj (Oct 24, 2008)

Farsight said:


> HR21-200
> 
> Issue: Return of the 771.
> 
> ...





idoco said:


> HR21-100. Software download occurred 10/21 and went fine. However since the download one tuner is completely gone (no signal) and the second tuner is getting the 771 (searching for signal) intermittently. The standard receivers I have in the house are having no problems with signals.
> 
> Did the usual RBR, swapping BBC's, cables, etc. No luck. Plan to give DTV a call but that will have to wait till I can find the two hours to play "troubleshoot detective" with their tech support.





etoh said:


> I am now getting 771's on Tuner 2 only. Took a look at my signal strengths and every other one is 0 on Tuner 2 but fine on Tuner 1. Never had a problem before, so this is definately due to new update to DVR. Matter of fact some of the channels that get 771's now worked fine on Monday so I KNOW its the update.
> 
> This is on an HR20-100b that has never had 771 issues in the past.
> 
> EtOH


hr21-700 here with the same problem...pixelating picture for a split sec or 771 after the update, no problems at all before that. I called d** and I was told it might be due to a bad sector on my hard drive and update installing on those sectors. They are sending someone tomorrow to check this out if that's the case they are going to replace my receiver.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

katesguy said:


> Getting alot of video and audio breakups on all channels. Approx every 6 sec. It is in the recording as when I back up and replay they are all the same. This started when we got the new update. HR 20 - 700. RBR does not help. I have noticed that OTA live has no problems and sat live has no problems. It is only when sat is recorded that all channels from the bird are garbled both video and audio. I am going to double tape both OTA and satalite at noon to see if there is any dif. CSR says I have to reformat the hard drive. Wife won't do that until we have watched about 70 hours of recorded stuff.


Try forcing a download and redownloading x0290 again. That helped me and it beats the hell out of reformatting. That helped me.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

HR21-200

RF has gone insane. Lots of double key presses, or presses don't register at all. This is less than 10 ft away from the unit, 2 different remotes, and fresh batteries.


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

This volume thing is really annoying. I used to keep th Onkyo 605 on about 32; notw I have to push it to at least 45 for the same volume. Seriously--was that necessary? (And it wouldn't be so bad if it didn't blast when I switched to non-HD.)


----------



## RichardS (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, this is a weird issue with one of my HR20-700 DVR's. This problem started after the 0x0290 firmware update on 10/21. 

After the receiver goes to the screen saver, if you press Select or any other key on the remote to get out of the screen saver, the receiver is tuned to a random channel in the 1000's. Pressing the Previous Channel button three times, the receiver will go back to the original channel the receiver was on before it went into screen saver mode.

Spoke with tech support at D* to report the issue. We did a firmware redownload and now I am waiting for the receiver to go to the screen saver to see if the redownload fixes this issue.


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

I am running an HR21-100, with an optical out to an Dolby Digital/Dolby Pro decoder.

There is a major problem with sound levels after the new software upgrade.

*IT IS NOT SUBTLE* (Yes, when it is loud, it is like someone screaming at you.)

The variation between SD and HD is now much worse, and the variation between programming and commercials in HD is now much worse.

This needs to be fixed ASAP. It is bad enough that I am concerned about complaints from the neighbors when I change channels or a loud commercial comes on.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

uteotw said:


> Yes. I had the exact same thing happen. And it REALLY ticked me off too since I didn't check until House was over and it had missed the recording. I unplugged it, waited, and replugged it, and it worked.


Well you REALLY want to check out this weeks House episode if at all possible 

I'm just sayin...


----------



## Poochie (Jun 8, 2004)

I have an HR20-100. I had weird problems after the download but I think they are gone. For a couple of days, the hard drive "percentage available" was listed as much too low, around 30% when in fact it was about 60%. Also, a regularly scheduled daily recording (soap opera) that should have been 1 hour long was 2 hours. Pressing Info displayed that the recording was 1 hour long, but the status bar at the bottom of the screen correctly showed that it was 2 hours long. The other recordings of this program this week were 1 hour long as usual.


----------



## CBF87 (Feb 23, 2008)

Confirming as well on 2 HR20-100 systems. 
If you only watch HD channels Tuners 1 and 2 work fine. Switch to a SD channel and then back to an HD channel and Tuner 2 drops to zero on numerous transponders, but not all of them. Perform a reset (either by menu or by red button) and then all transponders back to normal, high levels. 

Haven't noticed it on HR21-200 or on HR20-700, but haven't been in there much since the update. Will check them as well.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Hr20-100s

Came home last night to a locked box and missed recordings. Had to RBR. First lock up in several weeks. Hopefully that was a fluke.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Last night I came home to find my box on (when I left it was off) with no guide data. Then while watching CNN around 2:45am my box randomly rebooted. It came back and not it had guide data so I figured everything had fixed itself. Just woke up and turned on ESPN and now there is no guide data anymore. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Totally agree with other comments concerning the latest update and the volume levels on both the HD and SD channels. Where we would be watching a show at volume level 39 on the receiver, we now have to kick it up to about 60 to get a comparable volume level. Glad to see other users have the same issue as I thought my hearing was going bad!!! This needs to be fixed.


----------



## RoberMR (Oct 24, 2007)

I searched but didn't find this exact scenario.

I have 2 audio related issues with the current national release. Yeah, the one that was distributed during prime time ... 290.

1) A lot more frequent 1-2 second audio dropouts. These dropouts seem to be a local issue in that if I rewind and replay that segment, the dropout is not there.

2) Very frequent audio stutters. The best way to describe it like this: The announcer says the word "Great" but what I hear is "Grrrrrt". This one appears to be in the data stream since when I rewind and replay the segment, the stutter still occurs.

Anyone else have this?

Rob


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a significant drop in video quality since update

1.) constant video stuttering

2.) overall HD video quality is just not quite as sharp as it was before update

Not good


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

What the he** did they do to our audio - it's all over the map. Way low on HD, way up and down on SD, it's terrible.


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

RoberMR said:


> I searched but didn't find this exact scenario.
> 
> I have 2 audio related issues with the current national release. Yeah, the one that was distributed during prime time ... 290.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have the "brrrrrrt" audio bug as well. It comes, it goes, I find no pattern to the problem.


----------



## dem (Apr 6, 2008)

HR20-700, output set to 1080i + Pillar Box

Twice so far when playing back 1080i recordings the output was unnecessarily pillar boxed. Rewinding to the beginning of the recording caused the output to pop back to normal.

The recordings were from channels 504 HBOWHD and 284 SCIHD.


----------



## Tideman (Oct 12, 2006)

I have an HR20-700. my HDMI has not worked since the update. D* tech support says that should have nothing to do with it. Tried another cable, reset and reload of update. 
I works with component cables but not HDMI.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mcl (Aug 17, 2006)

katesguy said:


> Getting alot of video and audio breakups on all channels. Approx every 6 sec. It is in the recording as when I back up and replay they are all the same. This started when we got the new update. HR 20 - 700. RBR does not help. I have noticed that OTA live has no problems and sat live has no problems. It is only when sat is recorded that all channels from the bird are garbled both video and audio. I am going to double tape both OTA and satalite at noon to see if there is any dif. CSR says I have to reformat the hard drive. Wife won't do that until we have watched about 70 hours of recorded stuff.


I'm having this exact same problem.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Both the HR20-700 and 100 locked up today requiring an RBR to restore. 

The one on the HR20-100 was particularly embarrasing because we had some folks over for a party and one of the guests was thinking about switching from Comcast to DirecTV. He was patient, though, and sat through the 7 minute reboot.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

At approx 9:00pm CST we had an un-solicted reboot of our HR20-700. And we've noticed the audio stuttering bug as well. I am direct-connected to my Panny plasma via HDMI and using the TV audio.


----------



## mcl (Aug 17, 2006)

smimi10 said:


> At approx 9:00pm CST we had an un-solicted reboot of our HR20-700. And we've noticed the audio stuttering bug as well. I am direct-connected to my Panny plasma via HDMI and using the TV audio.


To be clear (as I don't think I mentioned it when I said I had the stuttering), I am connected via optical audio to my receiver. No HDMI.


----------



## Farsight (Jul 16, 2007)

RoberMR said:


> I searched but didn't find this exact scenario.
> 
> I have 2 audio related issues with the current national release. Yeah, the one that was distributed during prime time ... 290.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's 2 issues I've been reporting for a while... the dropout that vanishes if I rewind was in 0x255 as well, while the one that is in the recording itself wasn't in 0x255, but was in the previous version. Both are active bugs now. Sigh.

---

An update on pressing PLAY while FF'ing not jumping back a few seconds: this issue only occurs on SD channels.


----------



## RoberMR (Oct 24, 2007)

Farsight said:


> Yeah, that's 2 issues I've been reporting for a while... the dropout that vanishes if I rewind was in 0x255 as well, while the one that is in the recording itself wasn't in 0x255, but was in the previous version. Both are active bugs now. Sigh.
> 
> ---
> 
> An update on pressing PLAY while FF'ing not jumping back a few seconds: this issue only occurs on SD channels.


As they say "One step forward ... Two steps back."

I guess I will get tired of this stuff eventually and throw the TV out the window one day. On second thought, maybe I should just throw out the HR20-100. The TV weighs about 300 lbs.

Rob


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

A buddy of mine called me this morning. His HR20-700 locked up for the second time this week.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

I seem to be having more spontaneous reboots on my HR21-200 since the 0290 update. It's happened three times this week. Just happened about 10 mins ago... watching live TV, and it just rebooted on it's own.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Wife and I got around yesterday to looking at the recorded Ugly Betty from Thursday night which was after the 290 download on my receiver. Really noticed a lot of "jerky" places in the video portion like part of the video stream was missing. However, in looking at other recordings from the same night, the "jerkyness" was not present.


----------



## raz175 (May 23, 2007)

I have one HR20-100 with both tuners connected. Everything is fine with this DVR. 

I have two HR21-100's in the bedrooms with one tuner connected on each. Since the download of 0x290, the HR21's have pixelation on all HD channels, with a brief but unreadable error flag(blue/yellow box) in the lower right corner. Every night when I turn the the units back on, they are tuned to a blank channel (I think it's 9980). When I press the info button, nothing about the channel appears. 

I know this is directly caused by the software because after I started experiencing the problems on one of the HR21's, I went to check the other one, and luckily it was still locked up from the latest D* "Glitch". After a reboot, it was still on 0x255 software and did not have any pixelation on the HD channels. I was verifying these at real time against each other. During the night, it downloaded 0x290 and now exhibits all the exact same problems of the othe HR21.

Never had any problems with these units before and signal levels are good, and like I stated before, I have a HR20-100 that does not have any of these problems.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

hr20-100 oddity this morning. Pulled up the playlist and it was in date order. Hit the yellow button to change the order and it said it was in alphabetical order. Had to tell it to put it in date order (which it already was in) and then back to alphabetical to get it to go to alpha.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

Multiple times I've had an issue where going in and playing a saved show doesn't start where I last left off watching the show. Sometimes it starts at an apparent previous stopping point. Hitting pause before exiting the show seems to fix it. Very annoying though...


----------



## sprocto2 (Jul 26, 2007)

Video stuttering and audio glitches ever since update. They don't repeat on backup so it's not recorded that way.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Rain-fade. Tuner 1 auto-recovers, tuner 2 does not HR20-700.

Again.


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

I've had numerous freezes while watching a recorded show. My wife says it has happened on regular viewing also. This is the first I have encountered this problem, so I have to believe it is caused by the 290 update.

OK, I just now was watching a recorded show, and it froze without doing anything. I waited awhile and then hit STOP. It went back to my playlist. I selected the show I was watching and hit play, and even though it said RESUME, it started from the beginning. Tried FF up to where I was and it froze again, this time requiring a RESET.

ARGH!


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

10262008-18AC

No trick play on a 4 hour recording! Was watching on DirecTV2PC and the network connection died from HR21-700 and would not come back until after reset.

Pressing any trickplay button pauses and returns it back to beginning. 

I was 10 minutes to the end of the game!!!!!!!!!!:flaiming :flaiming :flaiming :flaiming


----------



## bobbyt967 (Jan 12, 2008)

My box downloaded and installed 290 and now when I reboot I get a disk error. Reboot a second time and all is fine except that it is now using the internal HD again rather than the Esata drive that was working externally up until the update. Any suggestions?


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

Now I'm getting the flashing blue lights where it jumps back and forth between 480p and 720p. My DLP will not sync now. I had this problem right after the software upgrade, also known as a bug upgrade in my business. This is pissing me off. I need to get this box up and running before Dexter tonight!!!


----------



## randude (Feb 3, 2008)

I was recording Amazing race on my HR22-100 via my AM21. 35 minutes into the program, the remaining portion of the show along with an extra 15 minutes of buffer I had setup was simply missing. The counter showed the program, but when you play the program it simply freezes at about 36 minutes and won't play anymore. If you hit fast forward, it skips to the end of the program and asks if you want to delete the program. I have never seen this issue before prior to the recent upgrade. My HR22 has been running for about 3 days since the last reboot. All other functions seem normal.


----------



## VHS or Beta (Feb 22, 2008)

I discovered my HR20-100 locked up again today when I checked it around 1PM EDT.

Now I'm getting audio stuttering all over the place.

DirecTV needs to fix this now.


----------



## RichardS (Jan 2, 2007)

RichardS said:


> Ok, this is a weird issue with one of my HR20-700 DVR's. This problem started after the 0x0290 firmware update on 10/21.
> 
> After the receiver goes to the screen saver, if you press Select or any other key on the remote to get out of the screen saver, the receiver is tuned to a random channel in the 1000's. Pressing the Previous Channel button three times, the receiver will go back to the original channel the receiver was on before it went into screen saver mode.
> 
> Spoke with tech support at D* to report the issue. We did a firmware redownload and now I am waiting for the receiver to go to the screen saver to see if the redownload fixes this issue.


Testing over the weekend, the problem still is occurring. Contacted D* technical support again and supposedly the issue was "escalated" to engineering.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

This may not be just an issue with this download. I don't know because we have not tried to pause a Sunday Ticket for a long period before.

HR20-700, no network, HDMI.

Paused a ST game for about 15 minutes. When I came back to it, it played for a while, then went to a black screen--I assume this happened when the game ended and the channel went away, but I don't know this for sure. The buffer was simply gone and we could not see the end of the game.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

idoco said:


> HR21-100. Software download occurred 10/21 and went fine. However since the download one tuner is completely gone (no signal) and the second tuner is getting the 771 (searching for signal) intermittently. The standard receivers I have in the house are having no problems with signals.
> 
> Did the usual RBR, swapping BBC's, cables, etc. No luck. Plan to give DTV a call but that will have to wait till I can find the two hours to play "troubleshoot detective" with their tech support.


I'm in the same boat with my HR20-700. I'm seeing the second tuner with no signal at times on 99C and 101. I also have swapped out cables and BBC's and the problem remains on the second tuner. I unplug the unit for 15 minutes and it works for awhile and then it comes back again. The first time it also affected 103C, but on subsequent times it's always on 101 and 99C. If I give it an hour or two the problem will go away on its own. I hadn't seen a 771 error on this box for over a year and now it can't go more than 3 or 4 hours without one after this release. While I may be developing a hardware error, with others reporting the same problem the finger is pointing toward this software release. That would be the index finger pointing at software while the middle finger is pointing directly at the box.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

3xHR20-700 - Network Services setup fails on Automatic with an error 301.
1xHR21-200 - Network Services setup fails on Automatic with an error 301

3xHR20-700 - Network Services setup fails on Manual (with router configured) with an error 301
1xHR21-700 - Network Services setup fails on Manual (with router configured) with an error 301

All HR2x connect to the internet (DoD) and are able to use mediashare.

All HR2x are on static IP addresses

Moving HR2x to DMZ on router makes no difference and setup still fails.

XBox360, Hava Platinum, Skype, uTorrent, Popcorn Hour and other devices have no problems utilizing PnP to setup router with open ports (TCP and UDP).

Router: Xincom DPG503 Twin Wan.
ISP: Comcast
Modem: Motorola Surfboard


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I am lucky and I am not having lockups or 771 issues. 

I have had more breakups on recordings than before. Not constant every few seconds or minutes, but looking back over the last few days, I don't remember very many recordings that do not have some sort of glitch in them somewhere whereas before, it was rare to have a glitch. And these are not the standard issue OTA reception glitches. I have had HDTV for almost 8 years now and have seen plenty of those in my time and these are different.


----------



## tthunder38 (Apr 24, 2008)

RoberMR said:


> I searched but didn't find this exact scenario.
> 
> I have 2 audio related issues with the current national release. Yeah, the one that was distributed during prime time ... 290.
> 
> ...


I have noticed the same problem


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

I've got two HR20-700's. Both got seamlessly updated. No audio stutters that I've heard since 290, but I do still get horrible lip-sync issues from recordings both before and after the 290 update. I really wish D* would nail this problem down. It's most annoying and really detracts from the experience of watching a show.

steve


----------



## pjdavep (Aug 26, 2008)

HR21-700 w/AM-21 (no networking)

On Sunday morning I set the Sunday Ticket Raiders/Ravens game to record and padded it 10 minutes on the front end.

When I started watching about 1:45pm, I was 55 minutes behind real time, I fast forwarded thru the 1pm commercial break, just prior to the game start. All of a sudden, I was taken to 'real time', which was the end of the recording and close to the end of the first quarter. Very lame, since knowing the score at a certain point definitely takes away from the excitement of watching! I had to 4x rewind back to the start of the game.

Later, 
pjdavep


----------



## sperho (Sep 28, 2008)

HR-21 700.

I've noticed that since the 290 flash that my 30 second skip and replay functions are now slower. I hit replay and the picture freezes for a second, the sound starts playing from the new location and then a second later the picture updates and starts playing from the new location. It's especially bad with the forward skip. It mostly causes me to think that I've not gone far enough forward or backward and I end up farther than where I want to be in the recording. There was almost zero lag between the audio and picture sync before the flash to 290 firmware.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I noticed yesterday while searching for '30 Rock' and coming across "30 plus Milfs" that the "Hide Adult Channels" does not seem to function correctly. Sure enough went to the guide and saw the upper 500 channels visible.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

While watching the Jets game replay last night I set the live tuner to ch 5 for the baseball game. At one point while watching the Jets I used the PREV button to flip to the live buffer and catch the score.

After the Jets game ended I hit info>more info>start over. I watched about 2 minutes of the beginning of the recording, then pressed PREV. The screen flashed black for a second, then resumed the Jets game. Pressed PREV again, same thing.

I then pressed EXIT and the live buffer picked up where I had paused it. I then pressed PREV and went back to the Jets game. One more PREV and the HR20 changed to the live buffer again.

It looks like the HR20 is treating the start over as the selection of a unique recording from the play list.

HR20-700


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

Guide Info Bug
Hit the list button, scroll down to Sanctuary, hit select, scroll down to episodes, hit select.
The screen I get is.
Upcoming: The Pumpkin Karver
Then the description for this movie.
Then 
Episodes: 1 First Run / 1 Total
Then 
Kush 
Which is the episode of Sanctuary recorded this Friday
A serch for The Pumpkin Karver shows no results.
This happens for Fridays episode of Stargate Atlantis as well.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

HR20-700 : Replay not starting from the point of exit when resuming a recorded program.


----------



## twospeed (Oct 24, 2008)

I have 1 each of HR20-700, HR21-200 and HR22-100. After working for several days (weeks) to get the video to play correctly using Tversity on the screen without shrinking, stretching or magnifying, it has been working perfectly for several weeks. Now, since the latest update to 290, all the videos are magnified. Meaning they are stretched from top to bottom and the sides are cut off. Also, HD is very grainy at times.


----------



## BimmerImmer (Aug 31, 2007)

Sunday, my HR20-700 user interface was very slow. It would take 2 sec to respond to a key press (Guide, channel up). I thought it was 'cause I recently switched the remote from IR to RF. Going into the "Remote" menu, it took several seconds to just paint the screen. 

Switching back to IR seemed to help a little, but not much.
I reset from the menu and after reboot the box started to respond better.

So then I was watching an HBO (SD) recording made on Friday. I noticed the picture got jerky sometimes, with a little bit of pixelation once (we had no weather issues Friday). Suddenly the picture froze and then the box spontaneously rebooted. I was not using trickmode or anything. Just playing normally.

I had been using DIRECTV2PC Friday morning, and Sunday too.
I was wondering if all the cases of spontaneous reboot had their boxes plugged into a network?


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

gcisko said:


> Well you REALLY want to check out this weeks House episode if at all possible
> 
> I'm just sayin...


Don't rub it in. It HAD to be _the _13 episode!!


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

On my 3 HR20-100s which have video via HDMI and audio via coax, 254 fixed pretty much all sync problems. 290 Not only has audio synch problems (mostly seen on live CNN, TNT and History Channel which is almost constant problems) but the picture judders every once in a while now which never happened. You can clearly see judder watching the CNN news crawl. When watching other shows the judder makes them look out of focus for a few seconds. 290 was not ready from prime time. I don't like the occasional intermittent problems but having a problem all the time you're watching is really bad. I wish there was a way to go back to 254 and I really hope they don't take months again to fix this. The quality of audio and video should be their highest priority since that is what they are delivering.


----------



## ColdShot (Nov 30, 2007)

I have two 21-700's. Both connected via HDMI. 1 directly to a Sony Bravia LCD, the other to a Sony ES receiver, then to a Pioneer Elite Kuro plasma. The one direct to the Sony is functioning perfectly. The one to the ES and Kuro has an issue with recorded playback.

Every 15 to 20 minutes, the playback freezes for 20 to 60 seconds, then resumes on its own. No remote button controls are accepted during the freezes. I re-downloaded 0290 and this has minimized random reboots, but I still have the freezing.

I don't understand why they do not just re-issue the previous stable OS while they get this release fixed. Getting a little tired of being the software QA/QC department for DTV (since they obviously don't have one).

Have any of the calls to support mentioned in this thread yielded an expected resolution date?


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

HR20-700 0290

Today I attempted to watch the WKRP in Cincinnati episode recorded yesterday at 7pm. The screen went black and sound was dead. The power light flashed when I pressed buttons, but nothing happened on the screen or sound. The light ring was flashing it's "all at once dim to bright" pattern.

I had to RBR to get control back. After the RBR, both this episode and the 7:30pm episode were gone from the Playlist.


----------



## jackdinla (Jun 3, 2008)

Like so many others, I am still having the volume problem associated with the new release. Since it has been reported for almost a week, why havent they fixed it? Do they have to launch an engineer into space to turn up the volume knob on the satellite?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

jackdinla said:


> Do they have to launch an engineer into space to turn up the volume knob on the satellite?


They probably have to do another software release to fix it, I would be surprised if there is much they can do to change it without that, unless it was a concidence and not a direct Cause of the software.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

RoberMR said:


> I searched but didn't find this exact scenario.
> 
> I have 2 audio related issues with the current national release. Yeah, the one that was distributed during prime time ... 290.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess I have the stuttering. I don't know how to describe it. Sometimes I don't even notice it. I thought it was just The History Channel recordings I had but I've since noticed it on Fox Business News HD.  I'll keep my ears peeled for other channels.

HR20-700, audio via optical to receiver.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

msmith said:


> HR20-700 0290
> 
> Today I attempted to watch the WKRP in Cincinnati episode recorded yesterday at 7pm. The screen went black and sound was dead. The power light flashed when I pressed buttons, but nothing happened on the screen or sound. The light ring was flashing it's "all at once dim to bright" pattern.
> 
> I had to RBR to get control back. After the RBR, both this episode and the 7:30pm episode were gone from the Playlist.


I had exactly the same thing happen to me, but different show.

I was watching a football game from NFL sunday ticket. Paused it and put on a VOD kids show for my son. We watched that, and when it was almost over I hit the List button, picked the football game and hit Play. Screen went black. The power light would flash when I hit a button but nothing would happen. Ring was doing the same dim to bright transition thing.

I waited 5 minutes for something to happen, but it was no use. Had to RBR.

The football game was broken into two parts, I think directv breaks the transmission signal on the NFLST games at some point, because all my games end up in two pieces, one with the whole game in it and some filler stuff on the end, and a blank one that seems to fill out the 4:30 period.

After I rebooted, the blank piece was gone, but thank god the rest of the giants/steelers game was still there. So whatever happened, it deleted a show on me as well.

Bad bug...


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

This is not new to 290 but important. When we watch a VOD movie from TNT, FMC, etc. the volume is very low and has to be brought way up. When the VOD is done and we go back to live/non VOD the sound blows us away if we forget to turn down the volume first. I think all shows, live, recorded, Sat, VOD should all use the same volume level.


----------



## randude (Feb 3, 2008)

Just started to play an off Sat program on my HR22-100 with AM21 tuner. Got to the menu screen for the program, pressed play and the system locked up. The upper right hand corner that normally showes the currently tuned program did not display anything except a blue background. A red button reset seems to have resolved the issue for now.


----------



## randude (Feb 3, 2008)

Not sure if this helps, but my HR21-700 has had 0 issues since the upgrade while my HR22-100 has locked up, slowed down required several reboots. I do have an AM21 attached to the HR22 but not the HR21. I have noticed that the FF pauses that I was experiencing with my HR22/AM21 combo seems to be almost gone. The only time I notice it again is when the whole unit is running slow. The slowdown seems to go away after a while, almost as though the unit is indexing or something. The lockups always require a reboot.


----------



## randude (Feb 3, 2008)

randude said:


> Just started to play an off Sat program on my HR22-100 with AM21 tuner. Got to the menu screen for the program, pressed play and the system locked up. The upper right hand corner that normally showes the currently tuned program did not display anything except a blue background. A red button reset seems to have resolved the issue for now.


Just to add. After the reboot, the remote would not work. I manually pressed the menu button on the front of the unit and the remote started to function again.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

I don't know if this is specifically 0x290 related, but it never has happened before. 

First, my setup:

Slimline Dish
HR20-700
NO Mulitswitch
Panasonic Plasma via HDMI
NO Networking

Now, the problem: 

I am watching ESPNHD (ch. 206). The recorder is set to record a show on TLCHD and begins the recording. As soon as the yellow light comes on, I lose my ch. 206 picture. It pixelates, and goes black. Just like a 771 error, except I do not get a 771 message.

If I stop the recording, then I can get back to ch. 206. To test, I then initiate a manual recording of the TLCHD program, again while watching ch. 206. Same symptoms occur.

Strangely, while the recording is underway, I can tune other channels like 202, 676, 4 (our local Fox affiliate). I can also receive ch. 74 (MPEG-2 ESPNHD).

I have restarted the recorder via a menu reset. No change.
I have re-run satellite setup. No change.

I called D*, the issue was escalated and I was assured they would fix it within 72 hours or I would get a call back from a mgr. or engineer.

Could this be a BBC-issue? I don't think so, because if I am not recording, I can tune ch. 206 with no problem.

I'm really stumped. Any ideas?


----------



## rjay717 (Dec 4, 2007)

HR21-700

Yesterday, 10/27, I scheduled two recordings, Cowboys/Buccaneers at noon (central time) KDFW channel 4 and and NASCAR racing at 1pm WFAA channel 8. Came home at 1:45 and turned everything on and found a black screen on live tv, channel 8. Went to list and hit play for Cowboys game and got the "instant keep or delete". Tried to play NASCAR from list and got the same thing. Eventually had to RBR, when it came back on the two recordings were gone. Also missing was a recording of the Sunday 3:05am recording of WFAA news. When I checked the history it said all three of the recordings were canceled due to unexpected error. Started recording Cowboys and NASCAR at that point and have had no problems since.


----------



## labmansid (Nov 19, 2005)

HR21-100 with AM-21 attached.
Since the update, practically every HD recording has intermittent pausing and restarting of video and sound every few seconds throughout playback. Even pausing a live broadcast for a time and restarting causes this effect, making the program virtually unwatchable. Fast forward to end of buffer and everything is fine. Kind of defeats the purpose of a DVR though, huh? SD programs seem to be OK.
The HR20-700 in the bedroom seems to work fine so far. I guess I will have to swap them out.


----------



## dwlevy (Sep 4, 2007)

My two HR20-100s seemed to have upgraded without any major new problems.

My HR20-700 seemed to upgrade okay as well, except that tonight I turned it on to set a few programs to record and found that all my recordings and my prioritizer list had been erased. All my recorder's other settings, however, were retained.

Bummer.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Since my HR20 was upgraded it seems that the OTA tuner is not as strong. Prior to the upgrade I was getting consistent signals but since the singal strength has been down 10-20% and fluctuates more.


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Since 290 went National, I have 2 issues that I see more on my HR20-100 vs my HR-20-700.

Both show an audio synch issue. For instance the Fox 25 broadcast out of Boston for the Steelers vs. Giants game this past week was on an about 2-3 second audio vs. video delay. The audio was behind the video.

The other issue, which is the more major of the issues. I have had 3 lockups now over the past few days. Happens when I go to my LIST and press play to watch a recording. The box will freeze on a black screen and not go anywhere. No other button presses do anything. A RBR is required to recover. This is not cool though as when this happens, it wipes everything I had previously recorded out of my LIST. Gone Baby Gone. Luckily I only had a few things in there that weren't important, but to have this happen 3 times where it wipes out my list after the lockup and subsequent RBR is frustrating.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Same here on the Fox 25 audio synch issue, it’s been this way for a few weeks. When watching shows I have to tell myself it’s like watching the old Creature Double Feature with dubbed in voices, to be able to enjoy the shows on Fox 25 at this time.


----------



## ColdShot (Nov 30, 2007)

ColdShot said:


> I have two 21-700's. Both connected via HDMI. 1 directly to a Sony Bravia LCD, the other to a Sony ES receiver, then to a Pioneer Elite Kuro plasma. The one direct to the Sony is functioning perfectly. The one to the ES and Kuro has an issue with recorded playback.
> 
> Every 15 to 20 minutes, the playback freezes for 20 to 60 seconds, then resumes on its own. No remote button controls are accepted during the freezes. I re-downloaded 0290 and this has minimized random reboots, but I still have the freezing.
> 
> ...


Well, yesterday the downstairs (Kuro) unit strted experiencing severe video stutter on recorded and live content. The picture then got "blocky" and froze. Could not do anything. Did a RBR, which caused the unit to initiate a self check. Result: corrupted files on the drive. Only options presented were a 1 minute drive erase and a several hour file repair attempt. Tried both for 4 hours straight. Progress bars would not move, and I heard no drive activity.

Called CS. Tried another reboot at their request. same result. They refused to send me a unit FedEx, even though they admitted I was one of their first customers, have a protection plan and they would "really like to help me". They have local contracted installers/service guys coming to the house in a week. I'm pissed.

If my dev team trashed this many of my customer installs - and I did not roll back the change within a few hours - my whole team would be looking for a job.


----------



## rleffler (Mar 21, 2007)

I too have had a audio/video sync problem since the 290 upgrade. I've made four calls to D* on as many days. The problem originally was isolated to one dvr, but now it's migrated to the others as well. rbr doesn't seem to help at all.


----------



## rjay717 (Dec 4, 2007)

ColdShot said:


> Well, yesterday the downstairs (Kuro) unit strted experiencing severe video stutter on recorded and live content. The picture then got "blocky" and froze. Could not do anything. Did a RBR, which caused the unit to initiate a self check. Result: corrupted files on the drive. Only options presented were a 1 minute drive erase and a several hour file repair attempt. Tried both for 4 hours straight. Progress bars would not move, and I heard no drive activity.


Exact same thing happened to my HR21-700. I stayed up late RBR'ing multiple times and finally gave up. The only difference is I had an external drive (10 months old) that was corrupted, so I just have to replace that, not the whole unit. I'm sorry it happened to you but I'm glad to hear it's not just me and that it's probably not just an external drive issue. The only silver lining is that I'm upgrading to a 1TB from a 750GB, but I'd rather have my recorded shows back.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

t_h said:


> I had exactly the same thing happen to me, but different show.
> 
> I was watching a football game from NFL sunday ticket. Paused it and put on a VOD kids show for my son. We watched that, and when it was almost over I hit the List button, picked the football game and hit Play. Screen went black. The power light would flash when I hit a button but nothing would happen. Ring was doing the same dim to bright transition thing.
> 
> ...


Late last night I hit play on the Browns / Jaguars game that was recorded on Sunday. Box instantly froze. TV reported loss of signal. Only out was the BRS. This is the second time this has happened since 290 came out. The game played fine after restarting the system.


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

For the last week I have noticed when I record an HD show some were local NBC channel (My Own Worst Enemy and Heroes) and HBO HD (True Blood) I have notcied a weird effect somtimes that last 1-5 seconds sometimes. It is like the motion on the screen is speed up like flash of a couple of miliseconds. Looks really weird. It is like the Vampire Bill effect when he speed walks. Another thing was last night on Heroes and My Own Worst Enemy I would hear these weird audio sounds like some were weird echo stutters that went along with the background music. I have an external esata drive that I have had for almost a year now, and it has worked great. Also watched Departed I think it was back from 12/07 on the unit and it was fine. So I think it had to be part of this upgrade. I might need to check if I am running 1080p or 1080i it should be on 1080i cause I haven't changed anything although my TV supports 1080p. Anyone else with the same problem?


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

This may have already been reported. I have 2 DVR-21 700. One is on a Sony 46 Bravia the other is on a Samsung 36. Both LCD. The Sony appears to be fine. The Samsung is doing the channel change thing. I usually leave the DVR set at the TWC (362) when I turn it off. Since the update, it seems to change channel and end up in some pretty weird places, i.e. 201, somwhere in XM land, etc. Tonight I was staring at a 733 error message...?? As soon as you punch in another channel you're back to business. Not sure what the deal is with the mystery channel change.  :eek2:


...let me add....the Sony is using both tuners, while the Samsung has only one line in. I saw this as a problem others had reported.


----------



## California King (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone else having this problem? If you're watching live TV and the message comes up that asks if you want to change the channel to record the upcoming show, and you cancel one of the two shows that are scheduled to record at the same time, but it still switches the channel? It wasn't like this in the previous software.


----------



## runner26 (Apr 8, 2007)

Farsight said:


> HR21-200
> 
> Issue: Return of the 771.
> 
> ...


My experience exactly. This is on all three of my HR21-700 receivers. Any suggestions anyone? Anyone at all?


----------



## wb1205 (Aug 12, 2007)

HR20-700 Lost mediashare option from the menu. RBR and going through all of the network setup options has not fixed the problem. DVR is visible on network and it connects to 'net but no resolution.


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> What the he** did they do to our audio - it's all over the map. Way low on HD, way up and down on SD, it's terrible.





tthunder38 said:


> I have noticed the same problem


Since the latest update I have had major audio problems. Too loud for commercials (much worse than before); plus and even more annoyingly, I am getting digital audio silence when fast-forwarding sometimes. (This used to happen LONG ago, far away, but not for a year or so.) Basically what happens is that I fast forward (or rewind, or whatever) and the audio receive loses the audio signal (running via optical). I have to either turn off and turn on the receiver to get audio, or occasionally can rewind or change channel.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

I have been using this receiver in the family room for a year now. I have only one cable running to that room...so am on a single tuner. Since the update, I have the 771 message on a lot of channels, specially on the mid 200's and the 500.s. Doing a satellite set-up...no more option for single tuner. Guess, I have to call for service and get an SWM........what a bummer.


----------



## jpprice (Oct 4, 2005)

HELLO DTV..... It is very apparent that your latest software upgrade is anything but an upgrade. OK that being said. what are you going to do about it? 
I would like to do a rollback, can and will you help us?


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

jpprice said:


> HELLO DTV..... It is very apparent that your latest software upgrade is anything but an upgrade. OK that being said. what are you going to do about it?
> I would like to do a rollback, can and will you help us?


From what I understand, going back is not an option ever on a DirecTV DVR. Besides all indications are that 0x290 was to fix the bug that caused the nationwide lockups. If you were to roll back at this point you would be even more unstable than before.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

I have four auto records for hockey set up at two HR20-700. They are like this in the prioritizer:

prioritizer search
item# parameter

5 Islanders cchan 634 639, show type, events
7 Devils cchan 634 639, show type events
15 Hockey cchan 215, show type, events
16 Hockey, cchan 604, show type, events

The items in between the above are a mix of manual repeat recordings, series links, and car racing auto records. There are no issues with any items not listed.

The issue is hockey games on channel 215 and 604 are getting scheduled at a higher priority than the Islander games. It seems the single channel searches are populating faster than the channel range searches. This renders the set priorities useless. Both HR20-700s are acting the same.

To further investigate I deleted items 15 and 16. I then created a new item:

Hockey cchan 215 604, show type, events

The new search is now in the prioritizer at 15. I will let it rip for a couple of weeks and report back.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Woke up this morning turned tv on and static snow no picture.RBR fixed it,I never turn hr20-700 off ,and it was on an OTA channel 9-1 wgn Chicago.


----------



## antnyp73 (Oct 13, 2006)

My HR20-700 freezes about every other nite and does NOT reset itself. It spins aimlessly - sometimes I have to do half a dozen RBRs to get it working again. Even after that, it will still freeze up on me - no response at ALL! 

I am getting fed up with this DVR more and more every day! I dare say I am getting to the point where I want to switch to cable which would totally suck. 

What is being done about this problem!? 

GRRR! ARGH!!!


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

mridan said:


> Woke up this morning turned tv on and static snow no picture.RBR fixed it,I never turn hr20-700 off ...


Static snow sounds like an HDMI issue. I've had HDMI issues with one of mine, and just putting the unit in standby (which turns off the outputs) and back on again has fixed it without having to reset the whole unit.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

HR20-700

Little People Big World recording from Monday night 7:00 Central. Tried to play recording and got the dreaded gray screen. I could fast forward but never get the show to play. After fast forwarding I could see a snowy picture of My own Worst enemy which was being recorded on NBC. The other tuner was also busy recording Raising the Bar on TNT.


----------



## grandpaken (Feb 4, 2006)

I originally set a recording at 10pm on HistHD but later saw something on a different channel that I wanted to record so I went back to the guide and saw that HistHD repeated the show at 1am so I marked the 1am show then went back to the 9pm event and used the record button to delete it which first changed it to "record series" then cancl. It appears that canceling the 10pm event also canceled 1am event. I repeated the steps this morning and did verify that both events were deleted. Is this by design or a flaw in the logic? I'll need to remember to first delete the original event before adding the second.


----------



## rjay717 (Dec 4, 2007)

grandpaken said:


> I originally set a recording at 10pm on HistHD but later saw something on a different channel that I wanted to record so I went back to the guide and saw that HistHD repeated the show at 1am so I marked the 1am show then went back to the 9pm event and used the record button to delete it which first changed it to "record series" then cancl. It appears that canceling the 10pm event also canceled 1am event. I repeated the steps this morning and did verify that both events were deleted. Is this by design or a flaw in the logic? I'll need to remember to first delete the original event before adding the second.


Next time go to the To Do List and delete the specific episode from there. That will preserve your other recording.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

I use the RF implementation of the remote, and since the 290 software upgrade, the remote operates sluggishly. (I don't know if the optical implementation shares the same problem.) Skip forward and back seem to delay .5 - 1 second before they execute. Sometimes I press the keys twice, because I didn;t think it took, and then it skips twice! Moving up and down the menu's is a pain. I often press arrow too many times, because I didn't think that they took... and then it passes by the item I want. I haven't tried to enter any text, but I bet that would be a real pain.

Sorry if this is a duplicate Issue item. The thread is too large to view all of the issues.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

With the new software release, I have noticed that my HR20 has recorded 4 episodes of the Simpsons, even though I have it set to only keep 3. It hasn't kept more than 4, but why would it do this if I have it set only to keep 3? (It is not set to keep until I delete)

My puzzlement came when I watched one tonight. As soon as the show ended, it never offered me to keep or delete, but I got a screen telling me that the "showing was over." When I clicked on Done, I went back to the playlist and that episode was gone. I now have 4 episodes sitting there, but I still have the series link set to keep only 3.

Any ideas?


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

HR21-700.

Last night I was watching TV, was done with watching a recording, tuned to HDNET and went outside for a breath of fresh air.

Came back and HR21 was off, TV showed "no signal", HR21 would not respond to remote.
Well, the HR21 was off in that it was outputting nothing, but the blue ring was slowly pulsating. Bright to dim, then bright again, then dim.

Tried the power button, nothing.
Tried RBR and the power button came on for a couple of seconds, then went off agin.
Unplugged for 10 seconds, plugged back in and power button came on for a couple seconds then off again.

Unplugged for 5 minutes while I went for some fresh air again, came back and plugged back in and it powered up and seems fine now.

Hooked to an APC UPS, HDMI to Onkyo Reciever, HDMI to Samsung CRT HDTV.
No external drive, is networked.

What does the pulsating blue ring signify?
I was thinking overheating, but the unit wasn't near as warm as it usually is.

I am seeing an oddity I don't recall seeing before.
In the System Info tab, under Network, there is a yellow/black exlamation point next to "STB Services Port" and next to the ! is N/A(202)


phox


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

phox_mulder said:


> Came back and HR21 was off, TV showed "no signal", HR21 would not respond to remote.
> Well, the HR21 was off in that it was outputting nothing, but the blue ring was slowly pulsating. Bright to dim, then bright again, then dim.


This is the same problem I reported a page or two back, and a couple of other people have also seen.

Just to provide a little more information, when this happens I have no video signal out. The power light blinks when I hit the remote or the front panel buttons. A recording that I had going on continued past when this happened, up until I did a RBR. On the one time this happened, a show was deleted from the now showing list between when the video out failed and the reboot. I was able to go back and watch the show that I put on that caused the failure.

Mine is an HR20-100, this is an HR21, so it doesnt seem limited to a particular box. Never saw anything like this happen prior to 290.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

t_h said:


> I had exactly the same thing happen to me, but different show.
> 
> I was watching a football game from NFL sunday ticket. Paused it and put on a VOD kids show for my son. We watched that, and when it was almost over I hit the List button, picked the football game and hit Play. Screen went black. The power light would flash when I hit a button but nothing would happen. Ring was doing the same dim to bright transition thing.
> 
> ...


+1....I think

I had this happen to me on 2 different units (an HR20 and an HR21)--I recorded the Redskins game off of 710-1 (I think) on THREE different TV's/Setups because of some D* HD-DVR kookiness on Saturday night.

So I watch the Skins game about an hour behind real time on Sunday afternoon on 1 tv, and delete that recording....then I go upstairs and check the HR20 to see if the breakups/freezing I was seeing on the HR21 downstairs occurred at the same time on the HR20...and they did. Then I stopped the recording and noticed that there was a 2nd Skins-Lions recording that was (I think) :23 minutes long. So I click on that recording to see what it was...and the HR20 immediately freezes up. Won't respond to remote button presses. Won't respond to button presses on the front panel of the unit...but, like you, I see the power light blink with each button push...and the Blue Ring of Sorrow pulsing off...and on... so I did a RBR reboot...and ran to the HR21 in the bedroom to see if that recording also had the breakups/freezes I saw on th e other 2 receivers...and it did.

For $hi+$ and giggles I decided to try and "view" the same 2nd recording of :23 minutes in the Skins-Lions folder...and boom...same thing happened. Unit locked up...but on this Samsung Plasma, the "No signal" bounce started popping across the screen...so the TV wasn't even getting anything from the HDMI connection.

Rebooted that one...and upon reboot BOTH units had that :23 piece of the Skins-Lions game deleted.

Odd...but not unexpected lately......:eek2:


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep, thats it. That "second recording" seems to be caused when the NFLST signal drops on the channel...the recorder cuts off the first chunk (which is the actual game) and makes a second chunk when the signal comes back (which is just a white screen with the directv sunday ticket logo on it) until it fills out the 4:30 recording slot.

Mine burfed when I hit 'play' on the folder group containing both files, and after the RBR the second 'empty' file was gone. I was able to play the original file with the game in it, but it was set back to the beginning, not in the middle where I'd left it.

So exactly the same problem as what I had. Sounds like it may be easily reproducible.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

HR21-100
Diagnostic key #: 20081029-2391

Watching FNCHD channel 360 while "Seinfeld" was recording off of LIL channel 5 FOX WTTGHD Washington DC. "Pushing Daisies" was scheduled to record at 8:00 pm on LIL channel 7 ABC WJLAHD Washington DC. Live channel switched from FNCHD channel 360 to LIL channel 7 with no notice before 8:00 pm. Both channel 5 and channel 7 were recording and I had to manually stop recording on channel 5 which was in the softpad and then manually switch back to FNCHD. :flaiming

I thought this was supposed to be fixed.


----------



## wolftim (Sep 26, 2007)

Had two HR22's, unit made in China died after upgrade to 290 . Unit made in thailand is find. Getting replacement sent for China unit.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

HR21-100
Diagnostic key #: 20081029-3FA9

Just checked TO DO LIST and it contains at the top an entry for JUDGE JUDY-TODAY-4:30PM-5 WTTG and it is now 9:18 pm. The show was recorded on time and has already been deleted, however the HISTORY shows it as CANCELED.


----------



## chuck1996 (Jun 28, 2007)

Since getting 0x290 "upgraded" on my hr22-100, I'm averaging 2 or 3 lockups a day, requiring a rbr to clear. Oddly enough, I don't think it is happening spontaneously. The lockups seem to occur after a user input. It could be a channel change, guide button press, or like the last time, pressing the ffwd key. This software version is far and away the worst that I've had in the year we've had our hr2x box. BTW, I've had this hr22-100 just over a week. It replaced an hr20-100 that had the tuner 2 771 problems.


----------



## dopplerdon (Jul 14, 2007)

Ever since this update (290). I quite often lose sync to my Sony 40S??? when changing channels. It is related to my HR21 only. I have to shut off both units and power back on. Then it is fine. I also noted that when I change channels which are changing resolutions for a very quick moment a garbled screen will display. I almost looks like vertical interlacing with missing bands. Any one else experience this?


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

msmith said:


> HR20-700 0290
> 
> Today I attempted to watch the WKRP in Cincinnati episode recorded yesterday at 7pm. The screen went black and sound was dead. The power light flashed when I pressed buttons, but nothing happened on the screen or sound. The light ring was flashing it's "all at once dim to bright" pattern.
> 
> I had to RBR to get control back. After the RBR, both this episode and the 7:30pm episode were gone from the Playlist.


I've had this happen twice on my HR20-100. Suddenly, the box stops responding to the remote or front panel buttons with the following symptoms:


No video from any output, HDMI, component, S-Video, or composite.
Front panel lights are "weird": The first time, all blue lights (including power) went off. The orange record light remained on. Pressing any button on the remote or front panel made the power light flicker on for a brief instant, but had no other effect. Second time, all blue lights remained as they were and the blue ring went to slowly pulsating, pressing any button caused the power light to flicker off for an instant and come back on.
RBR got the box back.
The last two or three recordings, that were *absolutely intact* before the lockup, were gone. But, earlier recordings were fine.

The first time, the box locked up just sitting there with no one around. The second time, attempting to select a recording from the list to watch appears to have been the trigger. (Screen went black just as "enter" was pressed while a recording in the list was highlighted.) The timing of the lockup could be a coincidence also, of course.

For what it's worth, my HR20-700 has been perfect since the update.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

GBFAN said:


> HR20-700
> 
> Little People Big World recording from Monday night 7:00 Central. Tried to play recording and got the dreaded gray screen. I could fast forward but never get the show to play. After fast forwarding I could see a snowy picture of My own Worst enemy which was being recorded on NBC. The other tuner was also busy recording Raising the Bar on TNT.


Need to add more to the story. After the gray screen event, I set up the recording of Little People Big World for 10:00 and 10:30 since they replay it. We attempted to watch the 10:00 recording last night and the DVR just locked up with a black screen and the blue ring was pulsing as if the DVR was paused. Had to RBR to clear it. It took a long time for the system to recover. Both recordings were no longer there after the reset.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

...so with the list of problems that 290 has.....anybody know if our friends at DTV is doing anything about this??


----------



## crsanders (Jun 27, 2007)

bdcottle said:


> Guide Info Bug
> Hit the list button, scroll down to Sanctuary, hit select, scroll down to episodes, hit select.
> The screen I get is.
> Upcoming: The Pumpkin Karver
> ...


I have noticed a slightly different thing relative to series links I have ... when I tell it to show me "episodes", and there are no future episodes, it shows the current episode alone but in the information it returns bogus information for a complete unrelated program.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

VaJim said:


> ...so with the list of problems that 290 has.....anybody know if our friends at DTV is doing anything about this??


DirecTV is in a continuous development cycle with their hardware. Both to fix issues and enhance features. Bugs that they can confirm and or replicate will likely get squashed.


----------



## Clever Name (Oct 30, 2008)

HR22-100

I haven't seen this listed yet so I thought I would add my problem. When you flip from one channel to the next (278 to 279 - or - 501 to 206) there is 4 to 6 second delay between channels. This delay is filled with a lovely bright silver/gray screen that completely ruins your night vision if you are going from one dark show to another, not to mention you cannot flip channels because the receiver won't respond until it has waited for 4 to 6 seconds. Bottom line receiver lags so bad changing channels that it is unwatchable. Tech support said this behavior is "normal with satelite service" the first time, then walked me through their preset list of non fixes, then told me that there was "pretty much nothing they could do and I would have to just deal with it" Sounds good Dtv!


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Unwatchable? Do you spend your time watching actual programs, or just channel changes?

I found when I switched to satellite both the channel lag and the sheer number of channels changed my routine - I quit channel surfing, and now guide surf.



Clever Name said:


> HR22-100
> 
> I haven't seen this listed yet so I thought I would add my problem. When you flip from one channel to the next (278 to 279 - or - 501 to 206) there is 4 to 6 second delay between channels. This delay is filled with a lovely bright silver/gray screen that completely ruins your night vision if you are going from one dark show to another, not to mention you cannot flip channels because the receiver won't respond until it has waited for 4 to 6 seconds. Bottom line receiver lags so bad changing channels that it is unwatchable. Tech support said this behavior is "normal with satelite service" the first time, then walked me through their preset list of non fixes, then told me that there was "pretty much nothing they could do and I would have to just deal with it" Sounds good Dtv!


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

HR21-100
Diagnostic key #: 200810302BAC

While watching "Fox 5 News At 5" on LIL channel 5 WTTGHD Fox Washington DC the audio was extremely choppy and difficult to follow. I hit REPLAY a couple of times and the audio cleared up.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> Unwatchable? Do you spend your time watching actual programs, or just channel changes?
> 
> I found when I switched to satellite both the channel lag and the sheer number of channels changed my routine - I quit channel surfing, and now guide surf.


The channel changes with this release are very slow.

I just upgraded from a H21 to my first DVR and the tech forced the download of this software before he left. There was a noticeable slowdown in channel change times and menu navigation between 0290 and whatever the box came with.

And both versions are molassas-slow compared to the H21 that was replaced... And that one got complaints for being slow, too.

The 6 second delay in changing channels is really aggrivating and I consider it very much a bug with this software release.


----------



## Clever Name (Oct 30, 2008)

JeffBowser said:


> Unwatchable? Do you spend your time watching actual programs, or just channel changes?
> 
> I found when I switched to satellite both the channel lag and the sheer number of channels changed my routine - I quit channel surfing, and now guide surf.


I think 6 seconds to switch channels would qualify as unwatchable. I have been with Dtv since 04 and have never had close to a problem like this. Sometimes you want to flip to the game while watching something to just check the score, add that up to 12 or 15 seconds going between the two, pretty sad.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Those of you who have noticed audio issues... Has anyone checked to see if the audio preferences were changed? I noticed the SD channel levels were more in line with HD channels when the audio output was set to PCM instead of Dolby Digital.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

My HR20-100 has been blank the past two days when I got home. No picture, no sound, blank info screen. Entering a channel restores functionality..


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

HR20-100 locks up when watching recodings. Have had to reboot 3 times in the last hour. Everyday since the 0290 release, I have had to reboot at least once in the afternoon when it locks up. Have had this unit for about 2 years with never an issue before the last 10 days..


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> I've had this happen twice on my HR20-100. Suddenly, the box stops responding to the remote or front panel buttons with the following symptoms:


This happened on my wife's HR21-700 this morning. She had just picked a program from the playlist. She watched live TV in the preview window for a while since something interesting came on. Then she hit Select to play the program. The TV immediately lost signal over HDMI.

At that point, the machine became unresponsive to the remote and to the front panel. I don't think the blue circular light was on, but the blue power light did dim when buttons on the remote were pressed.

I used RBR to reboot the machine. After reboot, the recorded show that my wife wanted to watch was gone. I don't know if any other shows were missing.

Edit: I just noticed something very freaky on this same HR21-700. Prior to running build 0x290, I had set up "The Daily Show" to record 3 minutes early and "The Colbert Report" to record 3 minutes late. Once 0x290 installed, I modified the prioritizer to not pad because 0x290 auto pads. That worked as expected for several days. However, tonight I noticed that both shows tonight recorded with the manual pad. (That is, with each show padded by 3 minutes.) I checked the prioritizer and there is no manual pad mentioned there. So, why was there any manual pad.


----------



## UPEngineer (Aug 9, 2004)

Had a problem with my HR21-700.

My wife records As the Word Turns every day....she usually waits towards the end of the week to watch them all in one fell swoop.

Well tonight she decided to watch them and next thing I know I along with the DVR were getting called names that I can't post in a public forum 

Every single episode recorded this week when she pushed play it went directly to the delete/don't delete message. If you clicked on Don't delete and went back to playlist, the option to resume was there. Clicking on resume gave me same message.

So I thought, let me reboot it and all should be good.

After reboot, ALL her As the World Turns recordings (including 3 from last week that she thankfully DID get to watch) were gone. 

Something is amiss.....


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

UPEngineer said:


> Had a problem with my HR21-700.
> 
> My wife records As the Word Turns every day....she usually waits towards the end of the week to watch them all in one fell swoop.
> 
> ...


Well, welcome to your own reality show (which D* should look into airing on the 101 if there are enough men in a similar situation)....called, "As the Man's Stomach Turns Because the (*&#(&*# HD DVR Has Pissed Off His Wife/Girlfriend"....

Been there, done that.....:grin:


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

weaver6 said:


> My HR20-100 has been blank the past two days when I got home. No picture, no sound, blank info screen. Entering a channel restores functionality..


Same problem here with HR20-100.
Also noticed when this happens, when I bring up the guide the DTV Basics channel is highlighted.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Had a new thing happen last night:

twice while watching Survivor, the guide popped up

the remote was sitting on the coffee table, so it wasn't that

maybe gremlins being so close to Halloween?


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

I recorded some shows Tues, Wed and Thurs. Went to play them last night and the picture was badly pixelated. Did a red button reset, seemed a little better but still getting pixelation.


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Continue to get 771 messages saying trying to find satellite signal. I redo the sat setup and it works again, but man, it's driving me nuts. I've missed 5 recordings because of this now. Gives me blank recordings. Didn't happen on previous NR.

HR20-100.

My wife's HR20-700 is fine and dandy.

FWIW, already tried redownloading the code and it didn't help.


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

Sometimes when watching a live show and a recording begins on the OTHER tuner, the one I'm watching live goes to screen saver (audio goes silent too).

HR20-700, SWMline


----------



## runner26 (Apr 8, 2007)

m4p said:


> I recorded some shows Tues, Wed and Thurs. Went to play them last night and the picture was badly pixelated. Did a red button reset, seemed a little better but still getting pixelation.


I am running three HR21-700 receivers. I have the same problem with pixelition and 771 flashes on the HD channels. This was was caused by 290 update. Here is the problem: the receiver will not let you select multiswitch AND single tuner in the sat setup. If you opt for multiswitch the tuner section is grayed out and set on dual. The receiver thinks both tuners are connected to the dish. I have called D* csr on this and advised to live with it for now. Maybe a fix in the next update. If anyone has a work around on this please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

The past 2 nights I have had problems w/ one of my HR20-100's.

- watching Friday Night Lights, the picture was horrible.

- just turned the tv on (I believe the IRD was already "on), no picture at all (TV reported "No signal").

The IRD is set to native and is connected to a Marantz A/V rcvr HDMI between IRD and AV and AV to TV.

Each time, the problem was fixed by pressing RES on the unit.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

I'm continuing to experience periodic 771 errors on one tuner. Of course, it only manifests itself when we are recording one show and try to watch another. It seems to really only be caused by trying to tune an HD channel while the other tuner is occupied. Today we actually got the '771' message on screen. Previously, we just got blank/black, heavily pixelated screens. 

These errors started with the 0x290 release. I suppose it could be coincidence, and some other piece of hardware is failing. Another call to D* is in order.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

smimi10 said:


> I'm continuing to experience periodic 771 errors on one tuner. Of course, it only manifests itself when we are recording one show and try to watch another. It seems to really only be caused by trying to tune an HD channel while the other tuner is occupied. Today we actually got the '771' message on screen. Previously, we just got blank/black, heavily pixelated screens.
> 
> These errors started with the 0x290 release. I suppose it could be coincidence, and some other piece of hardware is failing. Another call to D* is in order.


I also have the same issue but wanted to add that it happened to OTA channels, the odd thing was that there was video and sound so we could watch but the 771 was still at the bottom.


----------



## BartmanLA (Jul 20, 2005)

I was watching tv in my bedroom this morning and everything was fine, came out to the living room and turned on the DVR and got nothing but a blank screen, turned it off and back on, changed to numerous channels, tried the system test everything OK, finally did a RBR, reset took close to 15 minutes, but it did come back. I have also been getting a lot of 771 messages too. Does anyone know if this is going to be ongoing or is there another "fix" in the works???? I'm seriously unhappy with the way things are going.


----------



## runner26 (Apr 8, 2007)

smimi10 said:


> I'm continuing to experience periodic 771 errors on one tuner. Of course, it only manifests itself when we are recording one show and try to watch another. It seems to really only be caused by trying to tune an HD channel while the other tuner is occupied. Today we actually got the '771' message on screen. Previously, we just got blank/black, heavily pixelated screens.
> 
> These errors started with the 0x290 release. I suppose it could be coincidence, and some other piece of hardware is failing. Another call to D* is in order.


I think we have reached a dead end here. The 290 update has screwed up the Hr2* series of receivers and there is NOTHING that can be done about it. I am sure that when we get the bill from D* this will be reflected in a lower amount due. Of course I am also sure that politicians are honest. and that major league ball players would never use steroids.


----------



## jmh139 (Aug 11, 2007)

awww man, I was sooooo stable on the last release. My random reboots had stopped, everything was great. Now I get stutters and skips in recordings (even things recorded before the 290 update), and for the first time ever, I got a recording that would not play, just came up wanting to delete as soon as it started (The Office). Reboot did not help.

I know, I know, it's just TV. TV that I pay $100 per month for. Thats $1200 per year multiplied since I started with Directv in 1996 (less in the early years). I won't threaten to leave though, there really is nothing else out there with as many HD channels. Maybe 291 will fix the problems 290 introduced.


----------



## runner26 (Apr 8, 2007)

jmh139 said:


> awww man, I was sooooo stable on the last release. My random reboots had stopped, everything was great. Now I get stutters and skips in recordings (even things recorded before the 290 update), and for the first time ever, I got a recording that would not play, just came up wanting to delete as soon as it started (The Office). Reboot did not help.
> 
> I know, I know, it's just TV. TV that I pay $100 per month for. Thats $1200 per year multiplied since I started with Directv in 1996 (less in the early years). I won't threaten to leave though, there really is nothing else out there with as many HD channels. Maybe 291 will fix the problems 290 introduced.


Welcome to the wonderful world of monopoly! When you don't have any real choice you are just plain stuck. Lydon Johnson used to say "sometime you are just like an ole west Texas mule in a hail storm: you just have to hunker down and take it". Start hunkering.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

My HR20-100 is also having problems. I turned it on tonight when we got home or I should say I tried to turn it on, but nothing happened! I had to hit the RB for the reset about 4 times. I didn't think the RBR worked so I came here to see what was going on. As I was getting into the Forum my husband said the TV light was on. The RBR finally took, but it wasn't immediate like it usually is. Normally I just hit it once and the TV comes on. Tonight it was 4 times with a delay after the last hit.
My HR20-100 has never really been right since D* first had that problem with the remote control not controlling the TV  And that was before the upgrade!!!!!!!! Yet I have an HR21-200 that works perfectly all the time! The trouble is the HR21-200 is in the bedroom not the living room where the main TV is  I guess I could have my husband switch the receivers, but why do we have to go to all that trouble? It is D*'s responsibility to provide us with equipment that works.


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

weaver6 said:


> My HR20-100 has been blank the past two days when I got home. No picture, no sound, blank info screen. Entering a channel restores functionality..


Must be the name - After spending a couple of days in DC, came back and mine has been doing the same thing, but even entering a channel will not restore functionality. Am trying the third re-boot


----------



## RichardS (Jan 2, 2007)

RichardS said:


> Testing over the weekend, the problem still is occurring. Contacted D* technical support again and supposedly the issue was "escalated" to engineering.





RichardS said:


> Ok, this is a weird issue with one of my HR20-700 DVR's. This problem started after the 0x0290 firmware update on 10/21.
> 
> After the receiver goes to the screen saver, if you press Select or any other key on the remote to get out of the screen saver, the receiver is tuned to a random channel in the 1000's. Pressing the Previous Channel button three times, the receiver will go back to the original channel the receiver was on before it went into screen saver mode.
> 
> Spoke with tech support at D* to report the issue. We did a firmware redownload and now I am waiting for the receiver to go to the screen saver to see if the redownload fixes this issue.


A dude with D* engineering contacted me to do ANOTHER forced firmware update. Three times was not a charm, because the third forced download of 0x0290 totally hosed my HR20-700. Reminds me of the ghost of firmware blunders past!

After the dude from engineering declared the HR20-700 brain dead, he put me on hold and after about five minutes, I was greeted by a very nice lady, who informed me that a new receiver would be shipped to me. I received a brand new HR22-100. After hooking up all the cables, I plugged in the receiver and it pulled down the 0x0290 firmware and went through the motions. After getting the old receiver deactivated and the HR22-100 activated I thought that hopefully my problems were solved.

How wrong could I be. The HR22-100 has the same random channel switching as the HR20-700. I changed from my backlight RF remote to the one that came with the HR22-100 and in the same RF mode, I came home from work today, turned the receiver on and, you guessed it, the receiver was tuned to channel 1090 and totally locked. Even unplugging AC from the unit for five minutes and plugging it back in, the receiver would never initialize.

After leaving the receiver unplugged from the AC for 30 minutes and plugging it back in, the HR22-100 came back to life and I decided to rule out some RF interference causing the receiver to change channels. I put the receiver and remote control into IR remote mode.

I have not had the opportunity to do any testing of the latest national firmware release because of the phantom channel changing.

More to come...


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

Had a power flicker the other night after a rainstorm - when the box reset, I later discovered that the sound from HD channels was muted on live and recorded programs. Simple reset fixed the problem.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

runner26 said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of monopoly! When you don't have any real choice you are just plain stuck. Lydon Johnson used to say "sometime you are just like an ole west Texas mule in a hail storm: you just have to hunker down and take it". Start hunkering.


Monopoly means you have no alternate choices, you do - dish, cable. So it is not a monopoly.


----------



## vachief (Jul 17, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Monopoly means you have no alternate choices, you do - dish, cable. So it is not a monopoly.


Well, there are those of us who MUST watch our KC Chiefs every Sunday....and since I don't live in KC, DirecTV with the Sunday Ticket is the only choice. Yes, I probably need professional help for actually paying money to subjecting myself to 3 hours of Chiefs football every Sunday. :lol:


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can re-download/re-install the update, and if so, how to do it? Thanks


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

HR22-100 
Was watching TV land (304) and HR22 decided I need to be watching local channel 2 so it switched for me. Remote was sitting on the arm of the couch. 

very strange...


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

m4p said:


> Does anyone know if you can re-download/re-install the update, and if so, how to do it? Thanks


Reset the DVR and at the first blue screen, press the number sequence 0-2-4-6-8 on the remote, after a few seconds the 'Software Download' screen should come up and begin the download.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

CliffV said:


> This happened on my wife's HR21-700 this morning. She had just picked a program from the playlist. She watched live TV in the preview window for a while since something interesting came on. Then she hit Select to play the program. The TV immediately lost signal over HDMI.
> 
> At that point, the machine became unresponsive to the remote and to the front panel. I don't think the blue circular light was on, but the blue power light did dim when buttons on the remote were pressed.
> 
> ...


I just thought I'd add one more strange symptom and a description of how I worked around it.

I mentioned the machine freezing and doing an RBR above. On that same day (and after the RBR), the machine recorded the Sarah Silverman program even though it shouldn't have. Previously, I had a prioritizer entry for Sarah Silverman, but I deleted it a few days before. Clearly, after the RBR, the machine booted with an old copy of the TODO list. (Neither Sarah Silverman nor the 3 minute pad were in the Prioritizer, but both were in the TODO list.)

Later, on the same day I did the RBR mentioned above, I decided to flush the TODO list using the DELETEARCHIVE method described in this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1578962&highlight=deletearchive#post1578962 . Since then, I haven't had any other problems on this HR21-700.

I hope this helps.


----------



## chengka (Jan 21, 2008)

Found my Hr20-100 "on" but not on this morning. Reset and after 30 minutes it said there was an update available. I let it do the update and now I cannot watch my HD locals(not OTA). I have a projector and when I tune to a local channel with HD, the projector will not sync. The projector reports very strange resolutions and even 66 hz, in stead of 60! It's as if the dvr cannot send a valid signal for the HD locals only. All other functions seem fine.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

This morning, we experienced our first "blank screen" recording and resulting lockup. This required a RBR to reset the unit. 

Again, none of the problems I've reported in this thread so far occurred on any of the earlier software releases.

I had a report from a friend of mine that lives in Allen (north of Dallas) that he is also experiencing the 771 errors on his DVR after the latest update. I realize that this is anecdotal but I thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## fedup (Oct 21, 2008)

My HR22 was also "grey" screened. checking satelite signal meters and strength appeared it was receiving signal just fine. I attempted a reset dish function, since my local tech was not answering his phone and dtv was clueless as usual. On validation it said it could not detect a satelite signal. How can signal meters and strength show fine, but there not actually being a signal? Are they pulling microsoft on us and "faking" information without actually "reading" any data? 

I log each and every issue, both in a notebook as well as to dtv through email. They don't believe me that their hardware is garbage, but I'm not the only one seing the same things. Log the calls to dtv, use their email function of you don't like their even less desirable support line.


----------



## jpprice (Oct 4, 2005)

After getting the new 290 software my HR21-700 started having a problem.
It freezes during playback for 5 to 30 seconds then resumes. During the freeze it will not respond to commands. It also skips ahead several seconds at times. I forced a redownload of the software which was successful and the problem is still there. I am using 720p HDMI output. I sent diagnostic report 20081101-1DB9


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Also getting assorted issues. The latest was this morning. While watching the picture would go away but still had sound. Then 5-10 seconds later the picture was back, then a minute or two later, gone, etc., etc. After about an hour of this, it has finally stopped.

Oh, and D*, while you are working on all these problems, how about giving us back our PQ. My tv went from looking gorgeous to low quality MPeg2 on most channels. Don't you idiots test this stuff out before releasing it???


----------



## runner26 (Apr 8, 2007)

studdad said:


> Also getting assorted issues. The latest was this morning. While watching the picture would go away but still had sound. Then 5-10 seconds later the picture was back, then a minute or two later, gone, etc., etc. After about an hour of this, it has finally stopped.
> 
> Oh, and D*, while you are working on all these problems, how about giving us back our PQ. My tv went from looking gorgeous to low quality MPeg2 on most channels. Don't you idiots test this stuff out before releasing it???


Test software? Don't be silly that's our job.


----------



## bellvis (Jan 10, 2008)

Twice now since the upgrade, I've turned on my HR20 to find a prompt asking if I want to buy a specific PPV movie. It's a grey screen with a popup menu including "Buy Now" and "Showings." Aborting this menu puts me on channel 201. When I last watched anything, the DVR was recording off HDNet Movies.

What in the world is going on here, and if I inadvertently wind up paying for these things (by hitting select before I see the screen, for example), is customer service likely to believe me?


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry about the language, but ......

My prioritizer/Autorecord has been set this way for 3 weeks. No changes have been made. I have been very patient ........

Last Wednesday, Thursday , Friday, and Saturday AM, Prioritizer was showing:
CHICAGO NNOT HUDDLE CCHAN 2 51 $ sports/Football (2) Autorecord
AALL NOTRE DAME LIVE EVENTS & sports/football (0) Autorecord
AALL WISCONSIN FOOTBALL EVENTS LIVE (0) Autorecord
AALL ILLINOIS EVENTS LIVE & sports/football (1) Autorecord
Jon & Kate Plus 8 [HD] & first-run (1) 280 TLCHD

(Pressing select on these entry yields ...)
Chicago:
Lions @ Bears [HD] ® Sun 11/2 12:00p 32
Lions @ Bears [HD] Sun 11/2 12:00p 32-1

Notre Dame:
Pittsburg @ Notre Dame [HD] Sat 11/1 1:30 5
Pittsburg @ Notre Dame [HD] Sat 11/1 1:30 5-1
Pittsburg @ Notre Dame [HD] Sat 11/1 1:30 82
Pittsburg @ Notre Dame [HD] Sat 11/1 1:30 382
Pittsburg @ Notre Dame [HD] Sat 11/1 1:30 383
Pittsburg @ Notre Dame [HD] Sat 11/1 1:30 392
Pittsburg @ Notre Dame [HD] Sat 11/1 1:30 393

Wisconsin:
There are no matching programs at this time.

Illinois:
College Football Sat 11/8 11:00a 50
College Football® Sat 11/8 11:00a 50-1

Jon and Kate Plus 8:
Episodes: 6 First Run / 50 Total
"legos & sa [HD]® Mon 11/3 8:00p 280 TLCHD
"Carpeting the Hos....[HD] Today 6:00p 280 TLCHD
...48 other non-recording entries like the above....

*Questions:*

Chicago prioritizer shows (2). There are 2 entries in the selection list. 1 set to record.
Jon and Kate prioritizer shows (1). There are 50 entries in the selection list. 1 is set to record.
Illinois prioritizer shows (1). There are 2 entries in the list. 1 is set to record.
Notre Dame 
prioritizer shows (0). There are 2 entries in the list. 0 are set to record.


What do the (#) numbers mean in the priotizer lines?
Why is Notre Dame not being selected to record? 
If there are 6 First Run Jon And Kate dates, why is only 1 recording?

*Comments:

:grin: Notre Dame game did start to record at 1:30. Up until 1 minute before, there was no indication in the TODO list, nor in the Prioritizer, that the game was going to be recorded.

 A Wisconsin game showed up in my PLAYLIST as recoded, yet I could never find an indication that the game existed anywhere.

 An 11/1 Illinois game was recorded, yet the prioritizer is/was only showing a 11/8 as selected for recording.

 I do not trust the TODO nor prioritizer. Get them fixed.

 A new: Titans @ Bears [HD] ® Sun 11/9 12:00p 2 and
Titans @ Bears [HD] Sun 11/9 12:00p 2-1​ .... showed up late Saturday. At least one of the items appears to be working correctly. The prioritizer count # stayed at 2, which now appears to be correct .:eek2:

 My hr10-250 lets me know whats happening a week in advance, and dynamically changes as events change. Not so with the HR21-100. The only way to make sure that it's recording is to watch the red light and insure that it comes on!*

Again,sorry about the language,but I am very frustrated.


----------



## runner26 (Apr 8, 2007)

bellvis said:


> Twice now since the upgrade, I've turned on my HR20 to find a prompt asking if I want to buy a specific PPV movie. It's a grey screen with a popup menu including "Buy Now" and "Showings." Aborting this menu puts me on channel 201. When I last watched anything, the DVR was recording off HDNet Movies.
> 
> What in the world is going on here, and if I inadvertently wind up paying for these things (by hitting select before I see the screen, for example), is customer service likely to believe me?


One of my HR21-700 receivers does this every day since the 290 "upgrade". Weird I am used to the dvr being at the channel where I last turned it off unless it was set to record something while I was away. This last "update' is a real can of worms.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100* (rolled back from CE for same Issue)
*Report #* 20081101-1C64
*Issue:* HD local channels wrong aspect ratio (squished to 4:3) and wrong resolution. OTA not available, error 750. Resolution problem appears on both HDMI & component outputs.

RBRs, no change. Reseting from web did not fix either... Spent time on the phone with D*. We fiddled with some stuff in the OTA setup area and the HDTV settings. Nothing straight forward, but it started working normal again...


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Sep 27, 2006)

HR21-100

After setting up some season passes, I go back into the prioritizer, there are doubles of the shows I setup. Many times the ordering is all messed up, but the priority listing is the same. For example I can setup the following:

1. Heroes
2. Entourage
3. The Office


Then come back later and find

3. The Office
5. The Office
1. Heroes
4. Heroes
2. Entourage
6. Entourage

This seems to correlate to happen after setting up a series recording from directv.com and using the "definitely record" option. An RBR seems to have fixed it for now.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

My To Do List contains 3 duplicate entries:

Football Night In America -- 11 MN11 11/2 6:00p - 7:15p -- Won't record
Football Night In America -- 11 KARE 11/2 6:00p - 7:15p -- Won't record
Football Night In America -- 11 MN11 11/2 6:00p - 7:15p -- Won't record

All 3 match an Autorecord search: "AANY AMERICA CHUCK HEROES LIFE TTITLE CCHAN 11"; I'm hiding SD channels when a duplicate HD channel exists.

------- Did an RBR around midnight last night. All 3 entries disappeared, but they'll return...

------- They did, with a difference. Around noon today I checked and found:

Football Night In America -- 11 MN11 11/2 6:00p - 7:15p Won't record
Football Night In America -- 11 KARE 11/2 6:00p - 7:15p Won't record
Football Night In America -- 11 MN11 11/2 6:00p - 7:15p *Will record*

The wrong one (SD) is scheduled to be recorded. *System Setup -> Display -> Guide HD Channels* is still set to "Hide SD duplicates".


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

My HR21-200 has the weird keybounce issues again that it had many months ago. For example if you push "6" on the remote it will quickly send 2 or 3 of them. Other numbers like 2 it's like you have to push and hold it to get it to register. Very annoying. It hasn't had this problem for months, maybe a year, until 290.

HR20-700 does not have this problem.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

Unit: HR20-700
Dish: Slimline
Multiswitch: NO
Networking: NO

Another issue that has arisen since the 0x290 update:

While recording a program on SPDHD, we were watching a previously recorded program. The other tuner was tuned to Cartoon Network HD.

The remote response was extremely sluggish at least as reflected on the GUI. It took 10 seconds or so for the GUI to respond to the trickplay buttons. The blue circle still turned, but it was extremely slow. 

This happens fairly regularly now with the receiver eventually grinding itself to a halt. A reboot generally fixes it, either a menu reset or a RBR if the unit totally locks up.

I don't know if this is related to the other issue that I have related to signal strengths while recording HD content. 

I have emailed DirecTV about it.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

HR22-100 
SL5 no multi-switches

Tuner 2 signsl strength readings 10-15 points lower that Tuner 1 on same sat/txp.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

We're getting picture breakup & 771 messages on local channels (from 72.5) on our HR20-700 & 2 R22s. Signal strengths are in the 90s. I assume it's a bad LNB, but I see there are others with similar issues here also.

We're calling DirecTV on Monday to have it checked out.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Had my first lockup watching NFLST today with my HR20 700. I was using the "View Previous Channels" function which had been working fine. I accidentally selected to tune to a channel that was blacked out. When I got the on screen message, the receiver became unresponsive to commands from remote and front of receiver. RBR brought everything back to normal. 

Thank goodness for Supercast. Didn't miss a thing while the receiver was rebooting.


----------



## dwlevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Tideman said:


> I have an HR20-700. my HDMI has not worked since the update. D* tech support says that should have nothing to do with it. Tried another cable, reset and reload of update.
> I works with component cables but not HDMI.
> Any help would be appreciated.


Me too, exactly. My Hr20-100s are fine, but my HR20-700's HDMI port no longer works. Component RGB is fine.

I mentioned this in another message, but the playlist and prioritizer list on this unit were also wiped out by the upgrade.


----------



## aarontx (Nov 1, 2008)

I am getting the audio stuttering also on HD channels. It is driving me crazy. My wife can't notice it unless I rewind a couple times then she can hear it. I can hear it alot.

Seems to happen more often on the local HD's. Signals for 103c & 99c are 95+

Tried reboot but no help. Sent a email to directv but they sent me a reply to call them at the 1-800 number. Is there another way to contact them with email that they will listen? I hate sitting on hold forever on phone then having to explain for 30 minutes what the problem is just to have them do nothing or schedule a tech visit.


thanks,

-aaron
HR21-200


----------



## BluGamma (Nov 3, 2008)

HR20-700 over HDMI
Network
eSATA drive

Samsung LN52A650 Display (1080p/24/120Hz compatible)

Hello everyone,

I am having nothing but problems getting any 1080p downloads to playback properly. I've tried _Before the Devil Knows You're Dead_ twice and _Final Draft_, they are both in 1080p/24. What happens is they playback very juddery and with part of the picture breaking up or fluttering, almost as if it's losing the data stream, but this is even after the download has fully completed. The first time I downloaded _Before the Devil_, the whole bottom half of the picture was fluttering, like it was splitting off from the top. The second time I downloaded it, the fluttering was only occurring on the very bottom edge of the picture. _Final Draft_ was displaying the same sorts of issues.

The firmware update seemed to have downloaded without any issues and I set the 1080p output on the HR20 and it recognised the Samsung without issues.


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

cweave02 said:


> Must be the name - After spending a couple of days in DC, came back and mine has been doing the same thing, but even entering a channel will not restore functionality. Am trying the third re-boot


Be careful with the reboots....i'm finding it's wiping out my recordings in my list. Just rerunning the sat setup is helping my 771 errors that I get daily...without having to lose my recordings.

But still, the newly introduced 771 feature is friggin great! 

I've spoken to 2 CSR's now and one said it was a known issue that they were working on, the other put me on hold for 5 minutes before my line got hung up upon. If you have a known issue like this, why would you release the code into the wild?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Hr21-100

My wife recorded Desparate Housewives and Brothers & Sisters on WABC Channel 7 NY (MPEG4) tonight. She tried to pause DH when she got a phone call and that show wouldn't pause. After her call, she tried to back up and the unit ignored that command too. By that time B & S had been on for 15 minutes, so she tried to go back to the start of that show, but it didn't work either.

An RBR wiped out both recordings but the unit now seems to respond to trick play commands.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

aarontx said:


> I am getting the audio stuttering also on HD channels. It is driving me crazy. My wife can't notice it unless I rewind a couple times then she can hear it. I can hear it alot. Seems to happen more often on the local HD's. Signals for 103c & 99c are 95+


I too am getting audio stuttering on HD channels. While I notice it frequently on local channels, I've been ignoring it until now. My signal strengths are in the 90's.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Spent an hour on the phone with tech support Sunday.

Ever since 0290 came out my OTA tuner wasn't working. After a few reboots and setting up the satellite again the picture finally came back. Tech said hadn't heard of any other OTA problems.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

bellvis said:


> Twice now since the upgrade, I've turned on my HR20 to find a prompt asking if I want to buy a specific PPV movie. It's a grey screen with a popup menu including "Buy Now" and "Showings." Aborting this menu puts me on channel 201. When I last watched anything, the DVR was recording off HDNet Movies.
> 
> What in the world is going on here, and if I inadvertently wind up paying for these things (by hitting select before I see the screen, for example), is customer service likely to believe me?


THis is the same problem I am having with one of my boxes., It did it this morning and if I hit Info, it was the info for the channel that the PPV was on. However, if I hit guide, the channel that was highlighted was the one that it was last on by one of my recordings. If I hit select it went to that channel, not the PPV channel. THis is an HR21-200 that is using only one tuner.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

HR20-700

Saturday night I noticed my hockey auto record picked up the Rangers game on ch 215. As expected there was a second recording being made a minute later on RSN ch 635. Game search had kicked in.

I attempted to play the ch 215 recording just to see what would happen. As soon as I pressed play the screen went black and the "do you want to delete" box popped up. Immediately after that the process began to loop. The list came up with the show highlighted, the screen went black, the delete message popped up. This was happening over and over at a rate of three times per second. I kept hitting the red button in an attempt to delete the recording. I don't know if it was my attempt to delete or it did it on its own but after about two minutes of looping the show was gone.

About 10 minutes later the unit rebooted on its own.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

MY HR20-700 was recording two shows based on two different auto records on Saturday night. At about 7:30 pm I was watching one of the recordings from the list. The HR20 rebooted itself (see my above "loop" post). After the reboot one of the two recordings picked up again. The one I was watching did not begin recording again after the reboot.


----------



## bullshark (Nov 22, 2007)

HR21-700
Elite 150FD

Schizoid 30-second skip - sometimes makes all kinds of wierd little sounds.

Playlist, guides and menus are the slowest ever.

Cannot pause content immediately after changing channels. After a minute or two it will pause normally.

1080p setup works fine. Too bad there is no 1080p content to be found.

I am invited to Delete programs if I catch up to the end while still recording.

Haven't gotten a blank recording since the update.

Dolby Digital (via optical out) is flaky on local channels. On the *same channel* during *same show*

 national commercials silent while local commercials fine,
 
 prologue and epilogues silent while content is fine.
 
 Entire show may be silent.
 
 Turn off DD via setup and all's well.
 
 Everything may be fine .
 
 SD sound output is always fine.

Channel 10 WPLG (ABC) - Good Morning America is *always* silent with DD enabled. Heroes and Boston Legal always have silent pro/epilogues in DD.

Channel 6 WTVJ (NBC) - Silent commercials only - never silent programming

This is on just two of several local channels channels that have DD on HD. All other channels are fine, except Showtime which occasionally, but not always, has silent prologues and epilogues for "Dexter".

This was also a problem on my previous software too: 0x253. For experimental reasons my phone cord was unplugged, and I forgot to re-connect. I got the x290 update anyway.

Channel 4 WFOR (CBS) - Has once (only) delivered Survivor with no sound at all (pre-290) and never again had a problem.


----------



## argyleman (Nov 2, 2008)

dwlevy said:


> Me too, exactly. My Hr20-100s are fine, but my HR20-700's HDMI port no longer works. Component RGB is fine.
> 
> I mentioned this in another message, but the playlist and prioritizer list on this unit were also wiped out by the upgrade.


I have a similar problem with my HR20-700. I have component and HDMI hooked up to my Sony KDL 46W3000 LCD. The HDMI connection goes through an AVR (Sony STR-DG820), which remains off until I want to watch the HR20 in full surround. Up until a few days ago the setup worked fine. Then one day for no discernible reason, the HR20 hdmi output started producing only a black screen with no sound. Interestingly, when I engage the HDMI (i.e., turn on the AVR), the component outputs turn off. When I disengage HDMI (i.e., turn off the AVR), the components do not return. I need to power cycle the HR20 to get my component output back.

I've gotten around the problem by using the optical out and removing the HDMI connection, but I never figured out what happened. Though I suspect that a power outage on the 29th scrambled its brains.


----------



## HR10_convert (Jan 15, 2008)

HR20-700 lost sound on all HD channels after downloading 0x290. 
Spoke with second tier level support at DTV and they recommend to format the hard drive and reinstall the system software.
I was able to format the hard drive BUT how do you initate a software download? Also if the hard drive is formatted, how do you revert back to the previous version of system software?
Has anyone loss sound on the HD channels only? Standard definition channels are fine and interestingly the HD channels such as 70,82 etc have no issues with sound.


----------



## Lurker17 (Apr 21, 2008)

I had 771 errors and multiple blank recordings that were resolved completely six months ago. Now with 0290 I have tuner 2 showing low signal strength on multiple transponders -- figures of 20 to 95 points lower than tuner 1 on satellite 101. These discrepancies are not completely constant but are invariant to switching the cable between tuner 1 and tuner 2 and also to switching out 3 different BBCs on tuner 2. My HR10 attached to the same multiswitch shows identical readings on both tuners. 

I know this sounds like a hardware problem but it was resolved by an earlier software upgrade and reappeared with 0290. 

This is an HR20-100.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

HR20-700 
I had several recordings. They are sorted by name. The top listed one was Close Encounters, then Cold Case, then Surf's Up, then The Isurgents, then The Unit.

I was not able to select Cold case. Close Encounters would stay highlighted and then Surf's up would also be highlighted (i.e. they were both highlighted). I was able to play both of those. I did a reboot and Cold Case AND The Unit were gone. I rebooted again and both were still gone. The history shows 'Deleted' And at the bottom says "this epesode was canceled because of an unexpected error. (2003) Note: these were both recorded OTA.

The Unit recorded fine on another HR20 recorded via sat HD local.


----------



## bellvis (Jan 10, 2008)

HR10_convert said:


> Has anyone loss sound on the HD channels only? Standard definition channels are fine and interestingly the HD channels such as 70,82 etc have no issues with sound.


My HR20-100 exhibits the same problem occasionally. A red-button reset always fixes it.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

I continue to experience 771 errors while trying to tune two HD channels at the same time. My email to DirecTV several days ago was answered with a "we are aware of the problem and are working hard to resolve it". 

I've emailed them again tonight asking for an update to my issue. 

I realize it's just TV, but it is frustrating when basic functionality is unavailable.


----------



## Crunchy (Jul 22, 2008)

HR21-100, recent install

Sluggish remote, unusable for channel surfing, barely usable guide after new malware upgrade. 

tuner 2 signal strength issue on 101, signal indicator bouncing around from 0-98% and "not acquired". Problem relates to tuner 2, not the antenna or BBC. 

Occasional pixilated recordings, with entire show unwatchable

Occasonal recording has no sound

Horrible rain fade but signals are in the mid to top 90's

programed recordings didn't record

forced reboots and lockups, lost 18 episodes of House  

occasional very obvious lip sync problems

Forced onto HDNET PPV barker while on the signal strength menue and remote unreponsive to exit.

Test says OTA tuner 1 & 2 "not acquired" but tuner seems to work.


I hope they go back to fixing problems instead of adding creaping feature creatures.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

poppo said:


> HR20-700
> I had several recordings. They are sorted by name. The top listed one was Close Encounters, then Cold Case, then Surf's Up, then The Isurgents, then The Unit.
> 
> I was not able to select Cold case. Close Encounters would stay highlighted and then Surf's up would also be highlighted (i.e. they were both highlighted). I was able to play both of those. I did a reboot and Cold Case AND The Unit were gone. I rebooted again and both were still gone. The history shows 'Deleted' And at the bottom says "this epesode was canceled because of an unexpected error. (2003) Note: these were both recorded OTA.
> ...


After the reboot above and all seemed fine, I was watching another HR20. When I came back to this one, I had the dreaded 771 and two black OTA recordings (How I met Your Mother and Two and a Half Men). Did another reboot and both of those were deleted with the same 'unexpected error (2003). I have never had a black recording until now. Actually I have never had any problems like this until now. :nono2:


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

New customer and we just had our new HR22 freeze up for the first time. Just watching tv and boom. Freeze. Pressed the red reset button and has been fine. Still having the audio stuttering problem some times. To be fair though with the freeze. It is storming and raining pretty good. The winds are a bit wild as well. So, maybe that is why it happened. Been reading through these forums and see a good amount of people having issues since this new update came out. Is DTV aware of this? Will they send out another small update soon to address these issues?


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

HR20-700

Unable to record Little People, Big World.

I have had multiple issues with recording this program on TLC. I've already posted the issues of locking up the machine. I recorded the program again last night from 6:00 until 8:00. All the recordings were enabled using the guide. I do not have a series link. We tried to watch the first episode from 6:00 and got an instant KOD. The KOD was also odd in that it kept blinking i.e. it would come and go. I attempted to select Delete but with it coming and going it wasn't working. I had to EXIT in order to get out of that screen. It did delete when I went back to the list. I did not try to watch any of the other episodes. I did do a RBR before the shows were recorded due to the previous issues.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

HR20-100. Must RBR every day or two. Yesterday, we had recorded 4 of the initial episodes of "Raising the Bar" on a TNTHD marathon of the show. HR20"froze" and I did a RBR which extended around 5 minutes into the next episode of "Raising the Bar". HR20 therefore began new episode late but did record it. However, the prior 4 episodes were deleted. You can't believe how "pissed" my wife became because we love the series but we started it after the first five episodes. It was our one chance to "catch up".

This is my first instance I can remember where I lost something from the "list" when doing a reset.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lurker17 said:


> I had 771 errors and multiple blank recordings that were resolved completely six months ago. Now with 0290 I have tuner 2 showing low signal strength on multiple transponders -- figures of 20 to 95 points lower than tuner 1 on satellite 101. These discrepancies are not completely constant but are invariant to switching the cable between tuner 1 and tuner 2 and also to switching out 3 different BBCs on tuner 2. My HR10 attached to the same multiswitch shows identical readings on both tuners.
> This is an HR20-100.


I have the same problem with a hr21-100. Interestingly, the low levels are only on the 101 satellite with tuner 2. All other sats closely match both tuners. I even swapped the cables, no change.


----------



## vachief (Jul 17, 2007)

tas3986 said:


> I have the same problem with a hr21-100. Interestingly, the low levels are only on the 101 satellite with tuner 2. All other sats closely match both tuners. I even swapped the cables, no change.


Through some trial and error I discovered a potential source of the problem. If you remove one BBC (it doesn't matter which), the low levels on Tuner 2 go away. To clairfy, you can remove the BBC from either Tuner 1 or Tuner 2 and the problem goes away. Why this happens...I have no idea.


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

vachief said:


> Through some trial and error I discovered a potential source of the problem. If you remove one BBC (it doesn't matter which), the low levels on Tuner 2 go away. To clairfy, you can remove the BBC from either Tuner 1 or Tuner 2 and the problem goes away. Why this happens...I have no idea.


Yeah, but what if you are using a SWM where the BBC's are built in? I think i'm screwed.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

This release still has the exit point bug that the last few have had. I recorded FNCHD at 11:00 PM for one hour, started watching and fast forwarding at 11:15. At 11:30 I cought up to live TV and exited at that point without going back a few seconds. When I went back into this recording this AM, it resumed at the beginning of the program instead of at the point that I exited. The software is not saving the exit point when you exit at the current end of the recording.

Other than that, this release has been very solid for me.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Anyone have only one tunner plugged in... I have a HR21-700 and this 0x0290 is killing me./.. pixelization everywhere


----------



## Soprano (Jul 21, 2002)

HarryD said:


> Anyone have only one tunner plugged in... I have a HR21-700 and this 0x0290 is killing me./.. pixelization everywhere


I have this same issue. This is getting ridiculous. Does anyone know if CE from last week corrects this issue? I think I'm installing the next CE on Friday to see, I've got nothing to lose....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd like to remind you, this thread is for issues with 0x0290. Please do not discuss "CE" or the Cutting Edge forum outside of that forum.


----------



## captcab_99 (Feb 3, 2007)

HarryD said:


> Anyone have only one tunner plugged in... I have a HR21-700 and this 0x0290 is killing me./.. pixelization everywhere


Same here, can't pick single tuner, dual tuner is grayed out. Last week running Satellite Setup seemed to fix the 771 errors temporarily but there back this week and it's driving me nuts. Directv should be compensating us for dealing with this nonsense.

HR21-700


----------



## chris8796 (Aug 19, 2007)

HR20-100 (2)

Several times now the remote response has become sluggish and the system eventually it locks up. I believe it happens most often when using the miniguide (blue button). It has the same symptoms, the show info at the top of the screen will change with the up/down, but the bar at the bottom of the screen stays the same (froze on one channel). It occurs for my GF much more often than myself, I tend to use the full guide, while she uses the blue button.


----------



## CalypsoCowboy (Jan 7, 2008)

My wife is pretty upset at this whole 771 fiasco. Maybe that is what we need, more women calling DirecTV upset.


----------



## IMN80 (Nov 5, 2008)

argyleman said:


> I have a similar problem with my HR20-700. I have component and HDMI hooked up to my Sony KDL 46W3000 LCD. The HDMI connection goes through an AVR (Sony STR-DG820), which remains off until I want to watch the HR20 in full surround. Up until a few days ago the setup worked fine. Then one day for no discernible reason, the HR20 hdmi output started producing only a black screen with no sound. Interestingly, when I engage the HDMI (i.e., turn on the AVR), the component outputs turn off. When I disengage HDMI (i.e., turn off the AVR), the components do not return. I need to power cycle the HR20 to get my component output back.
> 
> I've gotten around the problem by using the optical out and removing the HDMI connection, but I never figured out what happened. Though I suspect that a power outage on the 29th scrambled its brains.


Not to pile on, but I had the same issue, and after calling DirecTV I'm thinking it has happened quite often since the October updates. I was on the phone for maybe 3 minutes, said that it seemed the HDMI output went out and they just sent me a new receiver (HR22 to replace my HR20). Hooking it up tonight, hopefully everything will be back to normal!


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I just watched my first 1080p/24 movie. It was unacceptable. Here's the scoop:

The movie was "Final Draft" that I downloaded via VOD. I downloaded it onto my HR20-700. My TV is a Samsung HLT-6189SX.

The HR20 successfully negotiated 1080P with the TV without cheating by falsely hitting INFO. When I played the video, the TV correctly displayed that the source was [email protected] and the HR20 had both the 1080i and 720p LEDs lit. However, the picture was substandard. There was tearing in the lower 2 inches of the picture. Also, the whole image appeared jerky. The jerkiness is what I'd equate as a low frame rate. (I know that sound like a funny thing to say.)

I then tried viewing the video with 1080P diabled. When I played the video, the TV displayed that the source was 1920x1080ix60Hz and the HR20 had just the 1080i LED lit. Much better. Both of the above problems disappeared.

I know this might be a problem with the TV. I thought it was worth noting anyway.

The only other thing I noticed is that the volume on this video was quite low. I had to run the volume at a good 12db louder than I normally run it.


----------



## gmidkiff (May 8, 2007)

Since the update to 0x290 on my HR20-100, I periodically lose GAC (Ch 326). It either pixelates badly or I get 771 error. 

Also, my local NBC station (Ch 4, Columbus OH) has lip sync problems and short pauses. I have restarted receiver several times but does not help.

None of this was problem before the update. Anyone else have anything like this?


----------



## BluGamma (Nov 3, 2008)

CliffV said:


> I just watched my first 1080p/24 movie. It was unacceptable. Here's the scoop:
> 
> The movie was "Final Draft" that I downloaded via VOD. I downloaded it onto my HR20-700. My TV is a Samsung HLT-6189SX.
> 
> ...


This is exactly the same issue I described in my post above. You are the only other person I've come across who has the same issue. I thought it might be my TV, but people over at AVS with my same combination (Samsung LN52A650 + HR20-700 via HDMI) are reporting playback without any issues.

Do you happen to have an external eSATA drive as I do? That's the one variable that the people over at AVS did not have that I do.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

BluGamma said:


> This is exactly the same issue I described in my post above. You are the only other person I've come across who has the same issue. I thought it might be my TV, but people over at AVS with my same combination (Samsung LN52A650 + HR20-700 via HDMI) are reporting playback without any issues.
> 
> Do you happen to have an external eSATA drive as I do? That's the one variable that the people over at AVS did not have that I do.


I have an internal drive, but it is an upgraded 750GB drive. But that wouldn't be my first guess on what's happening here.


----------



## VHS or Beta (Feb 22, 2008)

Ever since this latest software update was sent to my HR20-100 I've had nothing but problems. It locks up nightly requiring a reboot in the morning. It skips and stutters playing when back recorded shows to the point where they're unwatchable, requiring a reboot to clear things up. I get 771 errors. The guide and menus are painfully slow. 

It's ridiculous, I feel like ripping the thing out of my cabinet and launching it out the window. I don't know if DirecTV higher-ups read this forum but I can tell you this company has lost my business at the end of my contract. It is so totally unacceptable. Is there anything at all I can do for the time being to get this thing working to the point where I can at least watch my recordings without wanting to put my foot through the screen?


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't know if this is a HR20-700 issue or something with the station, but I no longer can get 5-1 OTA (San Antonio) on either of my units. Signal shows 0 for the channel on both tuners. <shrug> Guess I need to use the sat feeds until I figure out what is going on.


----------



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'd like to remind you, this thread is for issues with 0x0290. Please do not discuss "CE" or the Cutting Edge forum outside of that forum.


0x0290 should have stayed in the CE so you guys that are looking for the software that will finally be stable could have fun with it without spreading the misery to the rest of us...


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Nicholsen said:


> +1
> 
> Hard to defend software released without complete testing, requiring a reboot right before prime time, to fix a massive lock-up of the user base.
> 
> Well written programs don't "choke" on bad data.


You would prefer the DVR continued to lock up during prime time I assume?

Perfectly written software is a a rarity, just as MS, Linus, Apple should I go on? With the steady increase in the number of channels D* was having it is very possbile some type of overrun happened.



Nicholsen said:


> 20 people? You are dreaming.
> 
> Stop blaming the users. D*, fix the software. Owning a DVR should not be a science fair project.


No, I'm not dreaming, maybe a slight underestimation but not by much. The entire user base got the new software. Tens of thousands came here for info and only 20 or so have sat down here and worked through trying to find out whats causing their continuing issues while hundreds of thousands have gone on error free. Then there is the vocal majority sitting here fussing that it doesn't work, its broken, its ... etc and not doing anything to help the situation. The are like a person pulling into a garage in their car and saying "It doesn't work, fix it!" stamping their foot having a tantrum and providing no further information.


----------



## shovelhd (Dec 11, 2006)

BluGamma said:


> This is exactly the same issue I described in my post above. You are the only other person I've come across who has the same issue. I thought it might be my TV, but people over at AVS with my same combination (Samsung LN52A650 + HR20-700 via HDMI) are reporting playback without any issues.
> 
> Do you happen to have an external eSATA drive as I do? That's the one variable that the people over at AVS did not have that I do.


Add another one. My TV is a Samsung HL67A750, 1080p/24 capable. Blu-Ray discs play at 1080p/24 with no issues. I have downloaded two DoD movies that were 1080p capable, and both had problems with pixelation and jerkiness (dropped frames). My HR21-100 negotiated at 1080p/24. I did not try to force it to 1080i. No external drive.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm one of those lucky people who "never" has most problems. The only real issues I've had in the past have related to those guide data lockups.

HOWEVER, even though I thought I was haven't no 0290 problems subsequently I have had 2 occurrences of programs that record(after this update) - show the right time but when you hit play go immediately to the delete / don't delete screen. I've also had one that did this half way through. Since I've never had this before I have to assume it is 0290 related.
This is on my HR20-700.


----------



## BobZ (Feb 20, 2007)

I have been looking at this thread ever since I began to have issues with 2 of my HD DVR receivers after 0290. 

To add to the list of people having issues since the 0290 release;

I have an HR20-700 and HR21-100 both connected to the same TV and an HR21-700 located in another room. Ever since the release of 0290, I have had numerous issues with the 2 receivers hooked up to the one TV. This morning was another episode where the HR21-100 just decided to power down. Powering the unit up did not fix the problem until a RBR was performed. The powering down issue occurs on both receivers periodically however more on the HR21 than on the HR20. I also have experienced numerous 771 problems and pixalation snce the latest software was installed. The door on the HR21-100 is even broken from the constant RBR. The other HR21-700 receiver located in another room has been flawless so far. 

I called D* a week or so ago after having multiple issues described in this thread and was informed that the problems I described to them were due to a software issue. No timeframe as to when it would be fixed was given however they did, reluctantly it seemed, credit me $5.00/month for the next 3 months. A small consolation for the aggravation this has caused.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

jeffstra said:


> I check this thread most every day and I'm not aware of anyone who has downloaded a 1080p movie and been able to watch it without the "tearing" at the bottom of the screen. If that is true then it's not "our" fault it's the software. Please correct me if I am wrong.


:eek2: Maybe nobody else has posted because they thought this thread was about problems with 1080p???:eek2: 
:nono2: Philips 52PFL7403D/F7 works GREAT with DirecTV HR21-100 1080p @0X290
Miscellaneous options lists support for: 720p 1080i 1080p/24 1080p/28 1080p/30 1080p/50 1080p/60 and all the Showtime HD Channel 1537 play just fine with the two blue lights lit (and absolutely NO TEARING)!!:nono2:


----------



## BruceRiv68 (Aug 18, 2007)

smimi10 said:


> I was told precisely the same thing when speaking with D* and via email. Because of that, I did not post my own thread. I figured that D* was aware that there was a problem and that it was being addressed.


I've also had 771 errors suddenly appear on both of my receivers after an 'update'. I haven't bothered really troubleshooting (other than rebooting), because when I came to this forum, it seemed obvious that DirectTV did something that screwed up the receivers. I don't want to go through all the 'troubleshooting' steps when I know that they won't work, and I don't want to convince DirectTV that they should not charge me $50 to come out and fix their equipment so that I can use their service that I pay for. Luckily my Sunday ticket hasn't been affected! I figured I would wait until DirectTV figures out what happened before I called.


----------



## Rob C (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello - I saw in an earlier post how to force the 0x290 to re-load. I tried that method - reboot and hit 02468 at blue screen - but nothing happened. I must have missed something?

Same issues as many on my HR21-700. Momentary pixelation accompanied by brief flash of "searching for signal" box in lower right. then audio glitch - occurs every minute or so on HD channels ever since the 290 debacle. I've done multiple RBP's, 20 min. unplugs, etc., all to no avail.

Alternately, our HR22 100 works just peachy, and although the remote seems sluggish the past few days it seems to have recovered from the 290 pox very nicely. 

I don't know whether to wait this one out with D* or just go buy another hr22. The prospect of enjoying 2 hours of scripted escalation from their "help desk" isn't to appealing...

thanks


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Rob C said:


> Hello - I saw in an earlier post how to force the 0x290 to re-load. I tried that method - reboot and hit 02468 at blue screen - but nothing happened. I must have missed something?
> 
> Same issues as many on my HR21-700. Momentary pixelation accompanied by brief flash of "searching for signal" box in lower right. then audio glitch - occurs every minute or so on HD channels ever since the 290 debacle. I've done multiple RBP's, 20 min. unplugs, etc., all to no avail.
> 
> ...


You have to enter the sequence immediately (and deliberately) at the very first blue screen during a startup. I have done it several times and it always works.


----------



## Rob C (Nov 6, 2008)

BattleScott said:


> You have to enter the sequence immediately (and deliberately) at the very first blue screen during a startup. I have done it several times and it always works.


Thanks - I appreciate it. Do you get a confirmation that a re-load is happening? I hit the sequence right at the first of the blue screen "just a few moments" so I don't know how I can get out in front of the blue screen much earlier - I'll give it another try, though. No dashes or other characters needed?

Would a wipe and sat re-set/build also do the same thing? I haven't tried that yet...

Thanks again


----------



## digger16309 (Sep 21, 2007)

BruceRiv68 said:


> I've also had 771 errors suddenly appear on both of my receivers after an 'update'. I haven't bothered really troubleshooting (other than rebooting), because when I came to this forum, it seemed obvious that DirectTV did something that screwed up the receivers. I don't want to go through all the 'troubleshooting' steps when I know that they won't work, and I don't want to convince DirectTV that they should not charge me $50 to come out and fix their equipment so that I can use their service that I pay for. Luckily my Sunday ticket hasn't been affected! I figured I would wait until DirectTV figures out what happened before I called.


The same thing happened to me right after the 290 update. It turned out to be a bad connection at the dish (or a bad LNB - tech wasn't sure),

Coincidence? Maybe. Or maybe this update made the HR series more susceptible to signal issues.

I talked D* into giving me a free service call.

Knock on wood (knock, knock, knock), I have not seen a single 771 error since.


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

p010ne said:


> :eek2: Maybe nobody else has posted because they thought this thread was about problems with 1080p???:eek2:
> :nono2: Philips 52PFL7403D/F7 works GREAT with DirecTV HR21-100 1080p @0X290
> Miscellaneous options lists support for: 720p 1080i 1080p/24 1080p/28 1080p/30 1080p/50 1080p/60 and all the Showtime HD Channel 1537 play just fine with the two blue lights lit (and absolutely NO TEARING)!!:nono2:


I just downloaded a second movie from Showtime. My TV shows 1080/24. HR20-700 shows 720p and 1080i lights on. Still tearing. My TV is Samsung 46A650 and shows Blue Ray fine. It can't be a TV problem. They need to fix the software to make it compatible. Otherwise less than 20 people will actually be able to view these shows and I don't believe that is what DirecTV wants. They want to sell movies. I won't buy one until I know it works.

Hell, most of the people can't even download it or their TV/DVR is whacked out. I think the population of people actually viewing is very small.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Since getting 290 I have had a problem with siip forward a few times. Instead of slipping forward just 30 seconds it skips forward several minutes. If I rewind to where I was I can then slip forward with no problem.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Rob C said:


> Thanks - I appreciate it. Do you get a confirmation that a re-load is happening?


Yes, but not immediately. It may take several (or more) seconds, so be patient. Don't push any other buttons than just 02468. Don't push SELECT or ENTER. Don't push the number buttons a second time. What you should see after the blue screen clears is another screen that says "Found new software...", with a progress bar.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100
Report #* 20081106-8E1
*Issue:* Pixelization and audio dropouts occur while viewing some recorded and buffered MPEG2 HD shows. (channels 76 & 79)


----------



## CalypsoCowboy (Jan 7, 2008)

Okay, I feel like a dork, my 771 issues were a result of a loose connection from my BBC to the box.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've gone back and deleted a bunch of non-issue posts. Please keep discussion out of this thread, and if you've already gotten 0x029b, please report issues in that thread, not this one.


----------



## BluGamma (Nov 3, 2008)

shovelhd said:


> Add another one. My TV is a Samsung HL67A750, 1080p/24 capable. Blu-Ray discs play at 1080p/24 with no issues. I have downloaded two DoD movies that were 1080p capable, and both had problems with pixelation and jerkiness (dropped frames). My HR21-100 negotiated at 1080p/24. I did not try to force it to 1080i. No external drive.


Yes, I should also add that I playback Blu-ray discs at 1080p/24 on my Samsung LN52A650 without any issues as well. It's only with the firmware updated HR20-700 that the problems occur.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Apparently, there seems to be a link between the new firmware and false readings on odd 101 transponders. I'm experiencing the same problem with my HR21-700 as some people that posted in this thread
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143283
A person in this thread noticed it right after the 0x0290 firmware on his HR20, and a couple friends of his confirmed the same thing. I'm having the same issue. If you take the BBC off and check your odd transponders on the 101, they go back up the 7-12 points.


----------



## slaterclan (Nov 9, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> Very likely the problem is the TV. The TV must support all the 1080p modes to truly be 1080p, including the 1080p24, the highest mode that DIRECTV can support in the HR2x. (And the only one that makes sense for their content, 24fps movies.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Youhave to make sure that you have an HDMI cable installed and thwe latest software downloaded. I dont know if this will help you or not but it could also be the TV. If you have a blue RAY PLAYER IT IS 1080P capable. Try that as well


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Youhave to make sure that you have an HDMI cable installed and thwe latest software downloaded. I dont know if this will help you or not but it could also be the TV. If you have a blue RAY PLAYER IT IS 1080P capable. Try that as well


The Blu-ray player would need to be set for 1080p/24, and not "auto" or 1080p/60.


----------



## BluGamma (Nov 3, 2008)

jeffstra said:


> I just downloaded a second movie from Showtime. My TV shows 1080/24. HR20-700 shows 720p and 1080i lights on. Still tearing. My TV is Samsung 46A650 and shows Blue Ray fine. It can't be a TV problem. They need to fix the software to make it compatible. Otherwise less than 20 people will actually be able to view these shows and I don't believe that is what DirecTV wants. They want to sell movies. I won't buy one until I know it works.
> 
> Hell, most of the people can't even download it or their TV/DVR is whacked out. I think the population of people actually viewing is very small.


I'm with you on this. My Samsung LN52A650 plays back Blu-ray Discs at 1080p/24 from my Sony BDP-S350 and Panasonic DMP-BD35 without ANY problems whatsoever. I've even tried a Samsung BD-P1500 BD player on this set and 1080p/24 worked without issue except for the Beowulf BD which would not playback at 24Fps, for whatever reason.

The problems are definitely with DirecTV and their rubbish firmware.


----------



## antnyp73 (Oct 13, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've gone back and deleted a bunch of non-issue posts. Please keep discussion out of this thread, and if you've already gotten 0x029b, please report issues in that thread, not this one.


Stuart, I got 029b on Friday nite and then the box attempted to reset itself - no luck. As has happened before, the blue light kept spinning and it was on the screen that said "this will take a few minutes." All in all, I tried RBR multiple times to no avail. I also unplugged the box twice for an hour each. Finally, after about 15 hours, the box finally reset (it was roughly my 30th RBR).

Last week I PM'd you with the code generated by the HR20. Should I do another after this latest situation?

Thanks


----------



## deweydm (Sep 5, 2007)

Tune to 206, ESNP HD, and I get 771 searching for signal. If I leave it there, then select a program from my playlist, then exit, 206 then comes in fine. Have something recording on the other tuner, and it's coming in fine, so I don't think this is switching tuners. No idea why I'm getting 771 initially. If I channel up to 207 then back down, I get 771 again. Stuck there till I again choose something from the playlist and then exit from there, then it drops back to 206, no problem. Very weird. HR-20 100.


----------



## deweydm (Sep 5, 2007)

deweydm said:


> Tune to 206, ESNP HD, and I get 771 searching for signal. If I leave it there, then select a program from my playlist, then exit, 206 then comes in fine. Have something recording on the other tuner, and it's coming in fine, so I don't think this is switching tuners. No idea why I'm getting 771 initially. If I channel up to 207 then back down, I get 771 again. Stuck there till I again choose something from the playlist and then exit from there, then it drops back to 206, no problem. Very weird. HR-20 100.


Gets weirder. No 771 error if I channel up to 206 from 205. Only get 771 if I channel down from 207, or enter in 206. Not sure this is related to the latest firmware, but I've never seen anything like this before getting the national update.


----------



## deweydm (Sep 5, 2007)

deweydm said:


> Gets weirder. No 771 error if I channel up to 206 from 205. Only get 771 if I channel down from 207, or enter in 206. Not sure this is related to the latest firmware, but I've never seen anything like this before getting the national update.


Correction. No 771 error if I input 206. Only if I channel down from 207 to 206.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

HR20-700, current NR.

Media Share acts up when changing channels, basically low level sound from the tv broadcast is coming thru and can be heard in very quiet parts of the song Im listening too. Once a new song starts, the tv sound disappears, until I change the channel again.

Was a real PITA last night while listening to music and flipping back and forth between footbal games.

Sharing from laptop over wireless network.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

VaJim said:


> ...so with the list of problems that 290 has.....anybody know if our friends at DTV is doing anything about this??


Maybe it's time to re-cycle this question...


----------



## drknight0 (Mar 18, 2008)

NorfolkBruh said:


> Ok... so I haven't seen this issue yet... MY NETWORK IS NOT AVAILABLE WITH THIS "UPGRADE."
> 
> Press MENU: No photos, music, or other network "stuff"
> Press EXIT (on remote)
> ...


Seems that this release is wrought with issues. I also have 771 signal drop outs on my HR21-700

DTV CS states that it's a known problem and that I'll need to wait for the next release to see if their is a fix..

what a bunch of @(*#&$ ... I can't believe that this release even made it out of their QA group ... Oh wait I guess that is us


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

VaJim said:


> This may have already been reported. I have 2 DVR-21 700. One is on a Sony 46 Bravia the other is on a Samsung 36. Both LCD. The Sony appears to be fine. The Samsung is doing the channel change thing. I usually leave the DVR set at the TWC (362) when I turn it off. Since the update, it seems to change channel and end up in some pretty weird places, i.e. 201, somwhere in XM land, etc. Tonight I was staring at a 733 error message...?? As soon as you punch in another channel you're back to business. Not sure what the deal is with the mystery channel change.  :eek2:
> 
> ...let me add....the Sony is using both tuners, while the Samsung has only one line in. I saw this as a problem others had reported.


Of course you realize that every DVR goes to channel 201 for a service update nightly, right?
If you have only one tuner active, then the DVR is forced to use that tuner. Sometimes it is also smart enough to switch back to the channel you left it on once the service update completes, but not always. But its normal behavior, and not an issue that needs to be fixed, just the way the system works. This is a process that you probably will normally not even notice on DVRs with both tuners active.


----------



## BluGamma (Nov 3, 2008)

Have they stopped offering 1080p downloads on demand because of all the problems? I have not come across any in months. Hopefully they're working on a fix for all of the issues.


----------

